# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries >  Παιχνίδι αναγνώρισης ιστορικών πλοίων (Historic ships' identification Quiz)

## andreas

Nαι αλλά υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα: Πάνω στο παράδειγμα που έφερες εγώ ή κάποιος άλλος θα μπορούσε να απαντήσει *Olympic Champion* που είναι αδερφό. Οπότε βρες έναν τρόπο να βελτιώσεις κι αυτή τη λεπτομέρεια.

----------


## chrb

Πολύ καλή παρατήρηση. 
Θα μπορούσαμε να βάλουμε και ημερομηνία παράδωσης ή να είναι σωστή και η απάντηση του διδυμου πλοίου.
Σήμερα θα ξεκινήσει το παιχνίδι. Στην αρχή εύκολα που θα το βρίσκουμε  γρήγορα και ύστερα περισσότερο περίπλοκα.
Θα παρακαλούσα όσο περισσότερα μέλη γίνεται να λένε την άποψή τους και ας είναι λάθος . :wink: 

Καλή αρχή στο παιχνίδι!  :Smile:

----------


## chrb

*Το παιχνίδι αρχίζει.......*

1) Μηκος: 214 μ
    Πλάτος:26,4 μ
    Δρομολόγιο: εσωτερικό

Ποιο πλοίο είναι;;

-Το ζητούμενο θα δίνεται με αυτόν τον τρόπο.Όποιος βρίσκει πρώτος την  σωστή απάντηση θα βάζει το επόμενο. Αν περάσουν 3 μέρες χωρίς να βρεθεί η σωστή απάντηση θα βάλει το επόμενο εκείνος που έγραψε το προηγούμενο.

Καλή σκέψη!  :Smile:

----------


## George

ΠΙΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΣ ΕΦΑΓΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!

Το αβατάρ μου είναι. Και για όσους δεν κατάλαβαν ένα από τα 4 αδερφά παλάτια των Μινωικών (Φαιστός, Κνωσός, Ευρώπη, Ολύμπια). Αλλά επειδή λέει εσωτερικό ένα από τα δύο πρώτα.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> ΠΙΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΣ ΕΦΑΓΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!
> 
> Το αβατάρ μου είναι. Και για όσους δεν κατάλαβαν ένα από τα 4 αδερφά παλάτια των Μινωικών (Φαιστός, Κνωσός, Ευρώπη, Ολύμπια). Αλλά επειδή λέει εσωτερικό ένα από τα δύο πρώτα.



 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  λές και είσουν συνδεδεμένος με την έρωτηση

----------


## chrb

Δεν θα πω τη σωστή απάντηση ακόμα , για να απαντήσουν κι'άλλοι.

----------


## Morgan

ααααααααα δωσε κανα στοιχειο ακομα για εμας τους ασχετους!
πες μας ισως το πρωτο γραμμα (Καλοοοοο εεεεεε???  8)  8) ) ... Τι? δεν το δινεις???καλα σου ... :evil:

----------


## chrb

Είναι μέσα στα 5 μεγαλύτερα πλοία του εσωτερικού.
Έχει πάρει βραβεία για την πολυτέλεια στο εσωτερικό του.

----------


## Admin

Φιλε chrb, 
Φίλοι της ακτοπλοϊας, 

Το nautilia.gr όπως ήδη γνωρίζεις τόσο εσύ όσο και όλοι οι άλλοι φίλοι είναι ένα site καινούργιο, πρωτοποριακό, με συγκεκριμένους στόχους και οράματα.. 
Με την κοινή συνεργασία των ανθρώπων της διοίκησης, των συντονιστών και φυσικά όλων των μελών του το nautilia.gr θέλουμε να γίνει κάτι ποιοτικό. 
Η ως τώρα αλματώδης ανάπτυξή του , είναι έργο και προσπάθεια όλων μας. 

Η ιδέα , ακριβώς για αυτό το παιχνίδι ερωτήσεων που έθεσες, είναι πάρα πολύ καλή και πρωτοποριακή θα μπορούσα να πώ. 
Η ιδέα όμως αυτή έχει τεθεί σε παρόμοιο με εμάς site που έχει αντικείμενο την ναυτιλία και για λόγους δεοντολογίας θα ήταν προτομότερο , τέτοιου είδους δημοσιεύσεις να αποφεύγονται 

Καταλαβαίνεις πως δεν επιθυμούμε να κάνουμε κάτι που δεν θα θέλαμε να μας κάνουν. 

Είναι σαφές πως δεν επιθυμούμε το «κόψιμο» δημοσιεύσεων ή το κλείδωμα ενοτήτων. Έχουμε πίστη ,όμως, ότι τα μέλη μας ξέρουν πως, τί και πού να το γράψουν.

----------


## Apostolos

Ποιό ποστάλι θα είχε την πρώτη σκούρα λωρίδα στα τζάμια του κομοδεσίου αλλα τελικά δέν "έκατσε"?

----------


## Bari_Express

To Μυτιληνη μας φυσικα

----------


## Apostolos

Σωστός! Και υπάρχει σχέδιο γενικής διάταξής με μία μετασκευή ολίγο διαφορετική απο ότι το ξέρουμε! Με τσιμινιέρες τύπου Λισσός και Γέφυρα τύπου Dame m!

----------


## Bari_Express

Ναι το εχω δει. Μακαρι να ξεκαθαρισει το θεμα με τα σχεδια εδω και να ανεβασουμε τιποτα. Εχω αρκετο πραμα και φυσικα Μπαρι Εξπρες και ξερο ψωμι.

----------


## Apostolos

Πότε μας άφησε το Σαπφώ? Θυμαται κανένας ημερομηνία?

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Ποτε εφυγε απο Ελλαδα, ή ποτε αφησε τον ματαιο τουτο κοσμο? Αccording to FoF, 4-02 και 1-04 respectively (To Miramare λεει 7-1-04)

----------


## Ellinis

H παρακάτω φωτογραφία είναι από το αρχείο του Rickard Sahlsten και την κατέβασα από το fakta. 
Δείχνει το "Κνωσσός" του Ευθημιάδη να διαλύεται το 1976 στο Πέραμα, ανάμεσα σε δύο πολεμικά και ένα άλλο επιβατηγό. Στην άκρη δεξιά υπάρχει και ένα υπο ναυπήγηση πλοίο.
Ποιός θέλει να βοηθήσει να βρούμε την ταυτότητα τους? 

Υ.Σ. Τα πολεμικά τα ξέρω και αν δεν τα βρει κανείς θα τα μαρτηρήσω..  :Wink: 
Knossos scrapped 1976.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Μηπως ο Εσπερος ξερει κατι περι αυτων? Εγω ειμαι παντελως ασχετος!

----------


## esperos

Τα  δύο  πολεμικά  δεξιά  του  ΚΝΩΣΟΣ  είναι  τα  αντιτορπιλλικά  ΔΟΞΑ  και  ΝΙΚΗ. Το  επιβατηγό  που  διαλύεται  αριστερά  του  ΚΝΩΣΟΣ  είναι  το  ΚΑΡΙΝΑ  του  Χανδρή,  ενώ  δεν  βοηθά  η  φωτογραφία  για  την  αναγνώριση  του  επιβατηγού  υπό  ναυπήγηση  άκρα  αριστερά.

----------


## Ellinis

Συγχαρητήρια Έσπερε, να επιβεβαιώσω και εγώ οτι πρόκειτε για τα ΔΟΞΑ και ΝΙΚΗ, όσο για το ΚΑΡΙΝΑ δεν το είχα βρεί. 
Μου δείνεις όρεξη να ψάξω να βρω ποιό δύσκολα "μυστήρια".

----------


## Apostolos

Εμείς ακόμα και αν δέν ξέρουμε μπορούμε να σας θαυμάζουμε!!!! 
Το Ρώσικο επιβατηγό ποίο είναι εδώ? Έχει καμια σχέση με αυτό εδώ που τράβηξα στην Αγκόλα το 2005?

----------


## esperos

Από  ό,τι  μπορώ  να  διακρίνω  τα  γράμματα  του  ονόματος  του  είναι  5   και  ίσως  να  πρόκειται  για  το  LITVA, ένα  από  μια  σειρά  αδελφών  πλοίων  που  ναυπηγήθηκαν  μεταξύ  1960  και  1965  στη  πρώην  Ανατολική  Γερμανία  για  λογαριασμό  της  τότε  Σοβιετικής  Ένωσης.
Απόστολε,  το  πλοίο  που  φωτογράφισες  στην  Αγκόλα  έχει  σχέσει  με  το  εν λόγω  αλλά  αυτήν  την  στιγμή  δεν  μπορώ  να  σου  πω  εάν  πρόκειται  για  το  ίδιο  πλοίο  ή  για  αδελφό  του. Θα  επανέλθω.

----------


## Ellinis

Στο τέλος της δεκαετίας 50/αρχές 60 οι Σοβιετικοί έφτιαξαν μια οικογένεια 19 πλοίων στα ναυπηγεία Mathias Thesen στο Wismar. Ένα από αυτά ήταν το Litva το οποίο παραδώθηκε το 1960 για κρουαζιέρες στη Μαύρη Θάλασσα και τη Μεσόγειο. Με την κατάρευση της ΕΣΣΔ το 1990 το πλοίο σήκωσε σημαία St.Vincent, μετανομάστηκε Boguchar και ταξίδεψε μεταξύ Κων/λης και Οδησσού. Μάλιστα ήταν ένα από τα πρώην σοβιετικά πλοία που θέλησε να αποκτήσει ο Hλίας Τροχίδης (μαζί με τα Odessa Sun, Odessa Song, Armeniya) και επρόκειτο να ονομαστεί Odessa Dream, ωστόσο δεν ολοκληρώθηκε η συναλλαγή. Το 1993 βρέθηκε να κάνει κρουαζιέρες στην Απω Ανατολή ως Fu Jian και το 2000 πουλήθηκε σε Κινέζους και μετανομάστηκε Green Coast. Ως Green Coast το είδες στην Αγκόλα οπου χρησίμευσε ως πλωτό ξενοδοχείο. Το Νοέμβριο του 2006 αναφέρθηκε οτι ανατράπηκε στη Luanda.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Nα τολμησω να ρωτησω σε ποιο ακριβως σημειο ηταν αυτη η τοποθεσια?

----------


## Ellinis

Έχουν περάσει 30 χρόνια από τότε που τραβήχτηκε η φωτογραφία και η τοποθεσία έχει αλλάξει, αλλά πιθανότερο μου φαίνεται οτι πρέπει να είναι στα ναυπηγεία Μυρικνόπουλου, δεξιά από τη Γερμανική σκάλα, εκεί που μέχρι πρόσφατα γίνονταν διαλύσεις.

----------


## Νικόλας

Ena eukolo 
dana_hafnia_1976_3.jpg

k ena diskolo
falster_1975_3.jpg


poia einai?

----------


## Apostolos

Xμμμ.... Κατι σε Νορβηγικους κουβαδες μου φερνει,τυπου Sveti Stefan & συγγενη πλοια (Falster-Scandinavia etc.)...

----------


## Νικόλας

κάποιος άλλος καμιά ιδέα πριν την πάρει το ποτάμι?

----------


## George

Είναι προφανές νομίζω ότι μιλάμε για το SIREN ως DANA HAFNIA (το γράφει και στην πάντα) και για το VEGA ως FALSTER όταν έφυγε από το βάζα. Οι φώτο είναι από το πασίγνωστο site του Σουηδού.

----------


## Νικόλας

πάρα πολύ σωστός ο φίλος george

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο του Χανδρή που βρίσκεται στην τελευταία φώτο του φίλου Νικόλα εδώ ποιό είναι???

----------


## esperos

Aπόστολε  είναι  το  ROMANZA,  μετέπειτα  ROMANTICA.

----------


## Νικόλας

k egw nomizw pws ayto einai na k mia foto
ChanRomanza02[1].jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ποίος θα μας πεί τις παντόφλες που εικονίζονται εδώ? Το Θιάκη τι δουλεία είχε στον Πειραιά?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Είναι προφανώς ημέρα με απαγορευτικό προς το τέλος της χειμερινής περιόδου. Μπορεί κανείς να δει και πλοία που έρχονταν στον Πειραιά μόνο για δεξαμενισμό και επισκευές (π.χ. "Θιάκι").

----------


## Apostolos

Ακόμα μία ερώτηση: Το ποσταλάκι ανάμεσα απο τον Πορτοκαλί Ηλιο και το Θιάκη ποιό είναι???

----------


## Ellinis

Πρέπει να είναι το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ, ένα μικρό επιβατηγό που έκανε ημερήσιες κρουαζιέρες από τη Ρόδο. Σε αυτή τη φωτό που πρέπει να έχει τραβηχτεί το 1987/88 το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ έχει δεί μετασκευαστεί/εκμοντερνιστεί. Το είχα δεί λίγο παλιότερα με την προηγούμενη μορφή του που ήταν πιο κλασσική αλλά δυστηχώς δεν το είχα φωτογραφήσει.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Συνέχεια σε όσα αναφέρονται παραπάνω με μια άλλη φωτογραφία του ΟΛΠ. Σε αυτήν βλέπουμε το λιμάνι του Πειραιά την ίδια ημέρα, αλλά από μια άλλη οπτική γωνιά. Διακρίνονται μεταξύ άλλων το "Αίολος", το Ουρανός", το "Grecia Express", το "Betsy Ross" (σύμφωνα με τη διόρθωση στο παρακάτω μήνυμα), το "Παλόμα", το "Silver Paloma" , το "Ionian Sun", καθώς και όλοι οι άλλοι παλιόφιλοι (αλλά από διαφορετική οπτική γωνιά).
Πιστεύω, ότι είναι του 1987 γιατί μετά τα Βεντουρόπλοια άλλαξαν σινιάλα στά πλαϊνά τους.
Η φωτογραφία δημοσιεύεται στο βιβλίο "Το χρονικό μιας πολιτείας: Πειραιάς 1835-2005) του Γιάννη Ε. Χατζημανωλάκη που εκδόθηκε από το Δήμο Πειραιά το 2005. 

Πειραιάς.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Ξεχασες τον Αργοναυτη, που φαινεται η πρυμη του στα αριστερα. Διπλα του τα Αιολος-Ουρανος, οπως λες, (δεν αναγνωριζω το Ισπανικο. Μηπως ειναι το ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ αμετασκευαστο?), Το Grecia Express, Stella Oceanis, Neptune-Ποσειδων, στο κεφαλι του μολου το Betsy Ross (και οχι το Acchile Lauro), διπλα απο το τελωνειο το Silver Paloma, διπλα του το Paloma, το Ionian Sun, το Ολυμπια, τα αγαπημενα μου Καμιρος-Ιαλυσος, και το Κυδων... Το Betsy Ross ναυλωθηκε απο την Dolphin Hellas  στην American Star Lines και πηρε αυτο το ονομα το 1988. Ποτε μετασκευαστηκε το Grecia Express? H Eυτυχια, που ειναι δεξια απο το Αποστολος Π., ποτε εγινε τσοκαρο?? Μετα ή πριν το 1988?

----------


## Apostolos

Εκπληκτικοοοοοοοο

----------


## Ellinis

> Ξεχασες τον Αργοναυτη, που φαινεται η πρυμη του στα αριστερα. Διπλα του τα Αιολος-Ουρανος, οπως λες, (δεν αναγνωριζω το Ισπανικο. Μηπως ειναι το ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ αμετασκευαστο?)


Το ισπανικό καράβι πρέπει να είναι το αδελφάκι του Αρκαδία, το οποίο αγοράστηκε από τον ίδιο εφοπλιστή και ονομάστηκε ΑΡΓΩ αλλά δεν μετασκευάστηκε ποτέ. Πουλήθηκε σε λίγους μήνες στην εταιρεία που έχει και το Doulos (ex-Franca C.) για να γίνει ιεραποστολικό σκάφος.
Περισσότερο εδώ.




> H Eυτυχια, που ειναι δεξια απο το Αποστολος Π., ποτε εγινε τσοκαρο?? Μετα ή πριν το 1988?


H άθλια μετασκευή της Ευτηχίας έγινε το 1993.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Συνέχεια σε όσα αναφέρονται παραπάνω με μια άλλη φωτογραφία του ΟΛΠ. Σε αυτήν βλέπουμε το λιμάνι του Πειραιά την ίδια ημέρα, αλλά από μια άλλη οπτική γωνιά. Διακρίνονται μεταξύ άλλων το "Αίολος", το Ουρανός", το "Grecia Express", το "Achille Lauro", το "Παλόμα", ίσως το "Silver Paloma" (, το "Ionian Sun", καθώς και όλοι οι άλλοι παλιόφιλοι (αλλά από διαφορετική οπτική γωνιά).
> Πιστεύω, ότι είναι του 1987 γιατί μετά τα Βεντουρόπλοια άλλαξαν σινιάλα στά πλαϊνά τους.
> Η φωτογραφία δημοσιεύεται στο βιβλίο "Το χρονικό μιας πολιτείας: Πειραιάς 1835-2005) του Γιάννη Ε. Χατζημανωλάκη που εκδόθηκε από το Δήμο Πειραιά το 2005. 
> 
> Πειραιάς.jpg


Το βαπορι που ειναι στο κεφαλοσκαλο στην παγοδα με μπλε χρωμα ποιο ειναι ?Οποιος το βρει θα ειναι μαγκας !!!!!Και θελω το ονομα που εχει στην φωτο .

----------


## Ellinis

> Το βαπορι που ειναι στο κεφαλοσκαλο στην παγοδα με μπλε χρωμα ποιο ειναι ?Οποιος το βρει θα ειναι μαγκας !!!!!Και θελω το ονομα που εχει στην φωτο .


Αν εννοείς το Betsy Ross, τα εύσημα πάνε στον Finnpartner_1966



> στο κεφαλι του μολου το Betsy Ross (και οχι το Acchile Lauro) ... Το Betsy Ross ναυλωθηκε απο την Dolphin Hellas στην American Star Lines και πηρε αυτο το ονομα το 1988.

----------


## mastrokostas

> στο κεφαλι του μολου το Betsy Ross (και οχι το Acchile Lauro), διπλα απο το τελωνειο το Silver Paloma, διπλα του το Paloma, το Ionian Sun, το Ολυμπια, τα αγαπημενα μου Καμιρος-Ιαλυσος, και το Κυδων... Το Betsy Ross ναυλωθηκε απο την Dolphin Hellas στην American Star Lines και πηρε αυτο το ονομα το 1988. Ποτε μετασκευαστηκε το Grecia Express? ?


Ξερεις πολλα μπραβο!!!!!!!
Δεν ειχα διαβασει το μηνημα σου .Σαν Betsy Ross εκανε κρουαζιερες στην Νοτια Αφρικη για περιπου δυο μηνες απο Durban, αλλα διεκοψε τα ταξιδια του λογο της κακης καταστασεις του μηχανοστασιου. Ηρθε Πειραια απο cape town με ενα καζανι και με 10 μιλια ταχυτητα.
ΗΤΑΝ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΡΓΟ !!!!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Ξερεις πολλα μπραβο!!!!!!!
> Δεν ειχα διαβασει το μηνημα σου .Σαν Betsy Ross εκανε κρουαζιερες στην Νοτια Αφρικη για περιπου δυο μηνες απο Durban, αλλα διεκοψε τα ταξιδια του λογο της κακης καταστασεις του μηχανοστασιου. Ηρθε Πειραια απο cape town με ενα καζανι και με 10 μιλια ταχυτητα.
> ΗΤΑΝ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΡΓΟ !!!!



Ομορφο καραβακι φαινεται. Δεν ξερω αν το εχω δει live. Μονο απο φωτο το ξερω. Φτιαγμενο στηn Bρεταννια, στο Swan HUnter & Wigham Richardson,  στο Wallsend-On-Tyne, με το ονομα LEDA. Εχω βρει φωτογραφιες του original και κατα τη μετασκευη. Λογικα ηταν 35 χρονων οταν εγιναν ολα αυτα.... Παλιο δηλαδη..... Τωρα, δεν ειμαι και μηχανικος να ξερω ακριβως, παντως σε ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες!!

----------


## Ellinis

'Ηρθε η ώρα για να σας βάλω ένα δύσκολο...
Ποιό είναι το καράβι δίπλα στο Countess M.;
Για να βοηθήσω πρέπει να είναι καλοκαίρι του 1987 αφού το Countess M. δεν έχει κάνει ακόμα τη μετασκευή του.

unknown2.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ε όχι και δύσκολο!!!! Το Sol Phryne η καλύτερα ΑΙΟΛΗΣ
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/taisetsu_maru_1948.htm

----------


## Ellinis

Τόσο γρήγορα δεν το περίμενα Απόστολε! :shock:  Σε επιβράβευση θα ανεβάσω ολόκληρη τη φωτό στο θέμα με τα λιμάνια.

Αλλά σε προειδοποιώ...την επόμενη φορά θα είναι πιο δύσκολο...:twisted:

----------


## Apostolos

Όταν μυρίζει Μυτιλήνη το βαπόρι το αναγνωρίζω με τα μάτια της καρδιάς....

----------


## Apostolos

Να με συγχωρήσουν οι φίλοι του φόρουμ, αλλα τα post με το Betsy Ross μετακινήθηκαν σε νέο thread στα κρουαζιερόπλοια μιας που βλέπω ότι έχει ιστορία το θέμα!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Tουλαχιστο ξερουμε που πηγαν τα post. Ευχαριστουμε πολυ για την πληροφορηση!

----------


## Apostolos

Το Delos Trader που αναφέρετε εδώ πιό είναι και τι έκανε???

----------


## Ellinis

> Το Delos Trader που αναφέρετε εδώ πιό είναι και τι έκανε???


Είναι αυτό εδώ και δεν φαίνεται να σχετίζεται με την ακτοπλοϊα.

----------


## Apostolos

Σε αυτό το site περιμένω να μου αναγνωρίσετε τα πλοία που έχουν έρθει στην Ελλάδα!
http://www.urban.ne.jp/home/dock/ferrylong.html

----------


## capten4

AN DEN KANO LATHOS : 1 KAZANTZAKIS/MINOS 2 APTERA/DEDALOS/GRECO 3 MILENA /DALIANA( ?) 4 TO KOKKINO EINAI KONTADELFO TOU ARIADNI ?

----------


## Ellinis

Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία απεικονίζει 3 κρουαζιερόπλοια στη Σαντορίνη, κάπου στα τέλη της δεκαετίας 70/αρχές 80.

Το πιο μακρινό είναι και το πιο αναγνωρίσημο, τα δύο κοντινά ποιός θέλει να δοκιμάσει να τα αναγνωρίσει?

untitled11.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Να υποθέσω ότι βλέπουμε το "Ωρίων" του Καβουνίδη, το "Stelle Solaris", ενώ δίπλα στο "Ωρίων" είναι ένα ιταλικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο (υπάρχει και σε άλλες φωτογραφίες της Σαντορίνης και σε κάποιες μάλιστα με άλλα χρώματα). 
Με κάθε επιφύλαξη.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

To αριστερο ειναι το Ωριων του Καβουνιδη ex Αχιλλευς του Νομικου και του Ωναση (Ιταλικες επανορθωσεις).

----------


## Ellinis

Σωστά Roi Baudoin, πρόκειτε για τα Stella Solaris, Ορίων και ένα Ιταλικό σκαρί που 90&#37; πρέπει να είναι το STELVIO κατασκευής 1959. Η φωτογραφία είναι μετά το 74 που ολοκληρώθηκε η μετασκευή του Stella Solaris. 

To STELVIO το αγόρασαν Έλληνες από την Αdriatica στα μεσα της δεκαετίας του 70 και ήταν να μετανομαστεί OCEAN AMBASSADOR. Δεν ξέρω αν εικονίζεται με αυτό το όνομα, πάντως σύντομα κατέληξε στην Κυνοσούρα και διαλύθηκε το 1986/87 στην Ελευσίνα.

----------


## nautikos

Φιλε ellinis, το ιταλικο ποσταλι μπορει να ειναι το *Bernina*, το *Brennero* ή το *Stelvio*. Tα τρια προαναφερθεντα πλοια ειναι αδελφακια που ειχε στο στολο της η _Adriatica_. Παρακατω μια φωτο του αναφερομενου Stelvio για να το δουμε καλυτερα. Κλασσικο φορτηγοποσταλο...

stelvio.jpg

----------


## xara

Το γνωρίζει κανείς;

----------


## esperos

Tώρα  πια  στην  Ιταλία  με  το  όνομα  ΑΝΝΑ  BUONO.

----------


## xara

Και πραγματικά αγνώριστο!

----------


## Νικόλας

βρε παιδιά βρήκα την foto τυχαία στο site του σουηδού δεν μοιάζει με τον ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ???ξερει κανείς κάτι για αυτό???prinz_hamlet_1973_7[1].jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Λοιπον κατι βρηκα. Ο θεοφιλος ειχε μονο ενα Αδελφο πλοιο τη Φαιδρα. Ομως σε κατι εχεις δικιο. Και αυτο αλλα και ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ εχουν γινει στο ιδιο ναυπηγειο. Αν προσεξες εχουν καποιες διαφορες (Δεν σκεφτηκα να δω τα μηχανικα) Εχουν ομως και μια τρομερη ομοιοτητα ΤΑ ΜΟΥΣΤΑΚΙΑ  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Νικόλας

den xerw an exw bgalei kala tin foto alla poia gefira einai auti???(eukolo einia)Picture 016_edited.jpg

----------


## gvaggelas

Μήπως είναι του Θεόφιλου?

----------


## Apostolos

Απάντηση για τον Νικόλα: Ναι του Θεόφιλου είναι

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και μια σημαντική φωτογραφία αφιερωμένη σε σένα που μας χαρίζεις τόσες ωραίες φωτογραφίες. 
Τα χειριστήρια (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) του" Golden Vergina".
Για να είμαστε, όμως, σίγουροι ας το επιβεβαιώσει κάποιος ή ας μας πει σε ποιο πλοίο ανήκουν αν δεν είναι του "Golden Vergina".
Η αμφιβολία οφείλεται στο ότι η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από slide, το οποίο το βρήκα μόνο του και έλειπε η υπόλοιπη σειρά.  
Τα χειριστήρια.jpg

----------


## Leo

> Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία φίλε Αντώνη.
> Θα πρόσθετα μόνο ως σχόλιο ότι τι καράβι αυτό στα τόσα χρόνια που ταξίδευε στην Ελλάδα είχε καταφέρει να δαμάσει τα κύματα, μικρά και μεγάλα. Και είχε αντιμετωπίσει πολλές μα πολλές δυσκολίες, τις οποίες με τον ένα ή με τον άλλο τρόπο κατάφερνε να ξεπερνά. Αυτό που δεν μπόρεσε να δαμάσει ήταν ίσως την έλλειψη ναυτοσύνης κάποιων ανθρώπων.
> Οι "Χαϊνηδες" είχαν γράψει κάποτε ένα τραγούδι που έλεγε ανάμεσα στα άλλα:
> *" ...Φίλους μου έχω τους βοριάδες, το θαλασσινό νερό*
> *μα φοβάμαι τους ανθρώπους στη στεριά να μην πνιγώ...."* 
> Και μια σημαντική φωτογραφία αφιερωμένη σε σένα που μας χαρίζεις τόσες ωραίες φωτογραφίες. 
> Τα χειριστήρια (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) του" Golden Vergina".


Φίλε Αντώνη, 
Πολύ εύστοχα τα σχόλια σου εδώ, αλλά και σοφοί *οι στοίχοι* των "Χαϊνηδων". Αναλογίσου ότι τα χειριστήρια ήταν σ αυτή την θέση όταν έφυγε για πάντα το πλοίοο..... :Sad: .

----------


## Apostolos

Απο έγκυρο άτομο αναφέρθει πως τα χειρηστήρια δέν είναι δικά της. Του Ναιάς τα θυμάμαι πολύ ποιο μέσα απο το φτερό σε στύλ κονσόλας, άρα λογικα τα ίδια είναι

----------


## Apostolos

Απο έγκυρο άτομο αναφέρθει πως τα χειρηστήρια δέν είναι δικά της. Του Ναιάς τα θυμάμαι πολύ ποιο μέσα απο το φτερό σε στύλ κονσόλας, άρα λογικα τα ίδια είναι

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το ερωτηματικό Απόστολε παραμένει.
Αν τα χειριστήρια που φαίνονται στην παραπάνω φωτογραφία δεν ανήκουν στο "Golden Vergina", τότε ας μας πει όποιος θυμάται σε ποιο πλοίο μπορεί να ανήκουν.
Διότι, προσωπικά δεν έχω φωτογραφήσει πολλά χειριστήρια πλοίων και η φωτογραφία είναι σίγουρα δική μου. Θυμάμαι, πάντως, ότι είχα φωτογραφήσει τα χειριστήρια του "Golden Vergina".
Όποιος μπορεί ας βοηθήσει.

----------


## Kalloni

Μηπως ειν του ΛΕΡΟΣ??  :Confused:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πιστεύω καλέ μου φίλε ότι πρέπει να έχεις δίκιο.
Θυμάμαι ότι είχα φωτογραφήσει τα χειριστήρια περίπου 10 καραβιών.
Τα υπόλοιπα δεν ταιριάζουν σίγουρα.
Είναι πιθανόν να είναι του "Λέρος".
Αν τελικά επιβεβαιωθεί σου αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια.
Παρακάτω μια λεπτομέρεια από τη γέφυρα του "Λέρος" όπου διακρίνεται το έλασμα πάνω από τα χειριστήρια που μοιάζει με αυτό της φωτογραφίας.
Αν τελικά είναι, τότε άλλαξε καλύτερα το μήνυμα σου σε "πάντα πρώτος και αξιόπιστος". 

Λέρος (λεπτομέρεια γέφυρας).jpg

----------


## Leo

Αντώνη, εγώ δεν τα έιχα δεί ή δεν τα θυμάμαι, αλλά συγκρίνοντας τα φτερά των δυό βαποριών μάλλον στο Βεργίνα το κόβω παρά στο Λέρος. Η ξύλινη κουπαστή κουρμπάρει αμέσως  (σημάδι κοντής βαρδιόλας - Γκ.Βεργίνα, ενώ του Λέρος είναι μακριά μετά το αντιανεμικό σήκωμα). Σκέψεις κάνω δεν λέω σίγουρα.. :Confused:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Οι σκέψεις σου Leo ίναι πολύ σημαντικές.
Και ο τρόπος που περιγράφεις τις λεπτομέρειες αυτές είναι μοναδικός.
Οπότε και πέρα από το μικρό μυστήριο, μαθαίνουμε καινούρια πράγματα.
Προσωπικά καταλήγω σε ένα από τα δύο.
Παραθέτω κάποιες λεπτομέρειες από τη γέφυρα του "Ναϊάς ΙΙ" και του "Golden Vergina". Πάντως, φίλος του forum έχει αποκλείσει την περίπτωση "Golden Vergina".

"Goden Vergina"
Golden Vergina (λεπτομέρεια γέφυρας).jpg

"Ναϊάς ΙΙ"
Ναϊάς (λεπτομέρεια γέφυρας).jpg

----------


## karystos

Το ΛΕΡΟΣ είχε KaMeWa ή μπαταριστές; Τα χειριστήρια είναι απο βαπόρι με KaMeWa και προπελάκι και μάλιστα χωρίς σκέπαστρο από πάνω από την (ανοιχτή) βαρδιόλα επειδή αλλιώς θα φαινόταν κάποιο κολωνάκι. Δεν μπορεί να είναι λοιπόν μάλλον ούτε το ΛΕΡΟΣ ούτε το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ ούτε το ΣΑΜΙΝΑ (δεν ταιριάζει άλλωστε και το τελείωμα του ελάσματος από πάνω που προς τα δεξιά δεν είναι κάθετο). Δεν μπορεί επίσης να είναι κανένα από αυτά με το "κράνος του πυροσβέστη" (ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ, ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ, ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ κλπ) επειδή αυτά έχουν ένα προστατευτικό από τζάμι με ξύλινες καβίλιες προς τα έξω. Δεν είναι επίσης SUPERFERRY II ή ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ ή ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ φυσικά που δεν είχε χειριστήρια έξω. Θα μπορούσε να είναι το ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ αλλά δεν είναι. Προφανώς δεν έχω ιδέα ποιό είναι.

----------


## Leo

Να βάλουμε ένα παιχνίδι, βρείτε τα χειριστήρια?  :Smile:  μόνο του Σουπερφέρυ θυμάμαι... όλο θα χάνω  :Sad: . Roi θα σε βγάλουμε κατηγορούμενο...  :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

λοιπόν εγώ τελείως στην τύχη μα τελείως όμως θα πω METHODIA 2 του VENTOURI K PEGASUS στην τύχη και τα δύο

----------


## esperos

Βρε  παιδιά,  στην  φωτογραφία  φαίνεται  μια  μικρή  ετικέτα  ή  ταμπελίτσα  μαύρη,  μπορεί    κάποιος  να  την  διαβάσει  για  την  προέλευση  και  εθνικότητα  των  χειριστηρίων  και  να  βρεθεί  μια  άκρη;

----------


## Kalloni

ΑΚυρο και το λερος. Το λερος ειχε κονσολα σαν του νησος χιος του παλιοτ. Ρωτησα ειδικο επι του θεματος. Θυμιζουν του πηγασου αλλα δεν ειναι σιγουρα. Εκεινα τιναι πιο μεγαλα

----------


## Haddock

Όντως φαίνεται μια μικρή ετικέτα. Roi, αν την σκανάρεις σε υψηλότερη ανάλυση και μέσω photoshop, ίσως καταφέρεις να διακρίνεις την επιγραφή πάνω στα χειριστήρια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Παραθέτω κάποιες λεπτομέρειες από τη γέφυρα του "Ναϊάς ΙΙ" και του "Golden Vergina".]


Προσωπικά, παρατηρώντας τις δύο φώτο που έχει παραθέσει στο πιο πάνω μήνυμα ο *Roi*, αποκλείω και τα δύο πλοία.




> ...Θυμάμαι ότι είχα φωτογραφήσει τα χειριστήρια περίπου 10 καραβιών.


Βρε *Roi*, (ας κάνω κι εγώ μια υπόθεση), μήπως στα χειριστήρια των 10 καραβιών που είχες φωτογραφήσει, συμπεριλαμβάνοντο και του ...*ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ* (Αrtevelde) ??? 
Λέω εγώ τώρα.... μια υπόθεση κάνω.....

----------


## nautikos

Να πω και γω τον Αλκαιο :Confused:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου ναυτικέ, χλωμό το κόβω για τον Αλκαίο.

Δες λίγο την πιο κάτω φώτο. Δεν φέρνει και πολύ στη φώτο του *Roi*.
Συν του ότι είναι σκεπασμένη βαρδιόλα. Όπως είπε και ο φίλος *Karystos* δεν θα φαινότανε κάποιο κολωνάκι ???

Α βρε *Roi*, φωτιές που μας άναψες !!!!!!!!!!! :mrgreen:

ALKEOS.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Προσεξα οτι ο φωτισμος ειναι περιεργος το φως ειναι απο τα πλαγια σαν να υπαρχει σκεπαστρο. Ο nautikos ειναι πολυ κοντα γιατι απο φωτογραφιες που ειδα στον Aλκαιο υπηρχε ελασμα και το κολωνακι του σκεπαστρου δεν ειναι στη γωνια αλλα πιο πισω. Μενει να μαθουμε αν ο Αλκαιος ειχε τα τεχνικα χαρακτηριστικα των χειρηστηριων και να μας πει ο ROI αν τα εχει φωτογραφισει. Εκτος εαν υπαρχει συνομοσια και ο nautikos εφτιαξε virtual χειρηστηρια τα εδωσε στον ROI που τα ανεβασε εδω :Very Happy:

----------


## nautikos

Ωραιος φιλε _rocinante_, εχεις πλακα :Very Happy:  Εχω την εντυπωση παντως _espresso_ οτι στη φωτο η βαρδιολα μοιαζει να ειναι σκεπασμενη, λογω σκιας. Θα ελεγα μαλιστα οτι μοιαζει να εχει μπλε καλυμμα, κατι τετοιο νομιζω οτι φαινεται πανω στα χειριστηρια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Θα ελεγα μαλιστα οτι μοιαζει να εχει μπλε καλυμμα, κατι τετοιο νομιζω οτι φαινεται πανω στα χειριστηρια.


Σωστότατος ναυτικέ μου !!! Δεν το είχα προσέξει.

Πάντως ''κοντός ψαλμός αλληλούια''. Μόλις είδα ότι είναι on line αυτός ο ...παλιοχαρακτήρας, :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: ο *Roi*.

Απαιτούμε να θυμηθεί πάραυτα, και να πάψει να μας βασανίζει !!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλοι μου είστε απίστευτοι.
Πραγματικά είναι συγκινητική η ανταπόκρισή σας.
Θα έλεγα ότι ζούμε πολύ μεγάλες στιγμές.
Και θα έλεγα ότι ο Ναυτικός πρέπει να έχει δίκιο.
Γιατί το 10ο και τελευταίο πλοίο του οποίου είχα φωτογραφήσει τα χειριστήριά του είναι ο αγαπημένος μας "Αλκαίος".
¶ρα αφού τα υπόλοιπα εννιά έχουν αποκλειστεί, πρέπει να είναι ο "Αλκαίος" σε ένα ταξίδι από Ραφήνα για Αλεξανδρούπολη ή στην επιστροφή από Αλεξανδρούπολη για Ραφήνα. Ταξίδια απίστευτα τον Απρίλιο του 1999.
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους πάρα πολύ και υπόσχομαι να ανεβάσουμε και τις υπόλοιπες φωτογραφίες από τους εσωτερικούς χώρους τόσο του "Αλκαίος", όσο και του "Λέρος".
Νομίζω, πάντως, ότι νικητές είστε όλοι.
Αν σας αρέσει αυτή η διαδικασία να την επαναλάβουμε.
Αλλά να ξέρετε ότι σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ξεκίνησε ως κουΐζ.
Εξελίχθηκε σε κουΐζ μετά την αρχική μου βιασύνη να πιστέψω ότι ήταν της "Βιργινιώς".

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πάνω στα χειριστήρια γράφει με μεγάλα γράμματα LIPS.
Τα μικρά γράμματα δεν διακρίνονται.
Ακολυθεί η λεπτομέρεια.

Χειριστήρια πλοίου.jpg

----------


## karystos

Στον "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ" 12/1996 υπάρχει ένα αφιέρωμα στον ΑΛΚΑΙΟ και η φράση : "Μεταβλητό βήμα συστήματος LIPS". Στον "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ' 11/1996 στο ρεπορταζ για το ατύχημα του ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ στον Πάτροκλο υπάρχει η φράση "Το πλοίο διέθετε pitch της LIPS". Και στα δυο βαπόρια το κολωνάκι του σκέπαστρου είναι λίγο πιο πίσω και το προστατευτικό έλασμα από πάνω ταιριάζει. Επειδή η βαρδιόλα του ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ είναι πιο ανοιχτή και το σκέπαστρο λευκό και επειδή αυτός που ξέρει καλύτερα από όλους λέει ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ, θα είναι ο ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Karystos για την πολύτιμη βοήθειά σου.
Νομίζω, ότι ο φίλος Nautikos και οι οι υπόλοιποι φίλοι θα πρέπει να ετοιμαστούν για καινούριους γρίφους, διότι αυτός εδώ (που σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ξεκίνησε για να γίνει γρίφος) έδειξε την αγάπη που έχουν οι φίλοι μας για αυτά τα παλιά σκαριά. Και αυτό είναι πολύ σημαντικό.
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους πάρα πολύ.

----------


## Apostolos

Αφού με μεγάλη ευτυχία διάβασα τα μηνύματα σας δημιουργώ ένα ολόκληρο θέμα για την έρευνα απόκρυφων σημείων ιστορικών ποσταλιών! Περιμένω συνέχεια!!!

----------


## Haddock

Βρήκα στο αρχείο μου την παρακάτω φωτογραφία. Πειραιάς 1976. 

Έφαγα αρκετή ώρα αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να μαντέψω το συγκεκριμμένο ποστάλι. Υπάρχει κάποιος που μπορεί να το αναγνωρίσει από το ρεμέτζο του;


Copyright - Πηγή

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πολύ ωραία η παραπάνω φωτογραφία με το ρεμέτζο του άγνωστου, μέχρι στιγμής, πλοίου. Μέχρι να αναγνωριστεί να επανέλθω στο γνωστό θέμα "Χειριστήρια πλοίων".
Ποιο πλοίο είχε τα παρακάτω χειριστήρια;
Η απάντηση είναι νομίζω εύκολη.
Θα ήθελα να αφιερώσω τη φωτογραφία αυτή στον πλοίαρχο που τα κρατούσε για χρόνια πολλά.

----------


## Kalloni

Ναιας η Βεργινα?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε μου έχει απόλυτα δίκιο:  "Golden Vergina" και Βασίλης Γιαννακής.
Στο αντίστοιχο θέμα θα βάλουμε και τα χειριστήρια του του "Ναϊάς ΙΙ".
Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ακολουθεί κάτι πολύ εύκολο.
Σε ποιο πλοίο ανήκουν τα συγκεκριμένα χειριστήρια.
Μετά από μεγάλη αναζήτηση βρέθηκε το συγκεκριμένο slide που πιστεύω ότι θα χαροποιήσει αρκετούς φίλους μας ............

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ε βρε *Roi*, είναι σαν να κλέβεις εκκλησία !!!

¶σε που έτσι και τολμήσω να το πω, κάποιος φίλος ...επτανήσιος από εδώ μέσα δεν θα μου ξαναμιλήσει που του πήρα την χαρά να το πει αυτός !!!  :Wink: 

¶ντε το πολύ - πολύ να πω ότι το λιμάνι είναι ο Πόρος στην Κεφαλλονιά.  :Wink:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε μου έχεις απόλυτα δίκιο.
Είναι ο Πόρος της Κεφαλλονιάς και περιμένουμε απλά τον επτανήσιο φίλο για τα αποκαλυπτήρια.
Είναι μια μεγάλη στιγμή (ιδιαίτερα μετά από τόσο ψάξιμο για να βρεθεί).

----------


## Leo

Roi!!! Τα ίδια χέρια κάνανε κινήσεις με το πλοίο που έχω για αβατάρ....  :Razz: 
Πάμε για ύπνο ... ο "7islandese" κυκλοφορεί εδώ τις μικρές ώρες... Το πρωί θα σε ξυπνήσει απο τις φωνές του (χαράς)  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Rocinante

Καλα ρε roi τι εκανες τωρα. Αυτη η φωτο κανει για "Προφυλαξη οθονης" σε υπολογιστη. Μηπως εχεις και καμια αλλη βομβα;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Υπάρχουν και άλλες παρόμοιες, αλλά χρειάζεται πολύ ψάξιμο.
Πάμε για άλλα με το καλό.
Μια μικρή έκπληξη στο θέμα "Επτάνησος".
Πραγματικά υπάρχουν πολλοί και εδώ στη Ραφήνα, και στην Κρήτη, και στην Τήνο, αλλά και στην Κεφαλλονιά που διακαιούνται να έχουν τις φωτογραφίες του πλοίου που αγάπησαν. Αφιερωμένη σε όλους σας με αγάπη.
Να την αφιερώσουμε επίσης, τιμής ένεκεν, και στον καπετάν Κώστα Τζώρτζη που συνέβαλε σε μεγάλο βαθμό στο να γίνει το καράβι αυτό θρύλος πραγματικός της ακτοπλοΐας μας ......

----------


## Rocinante

Προσφατα μας ειχε απασχολησει εδω η τυχη του Χρυση αμμος (hong yu) αλλα και στο θεμα του Ναξος το ομονυμο πλοιο. Δεν εχω εντοπισει τα πλοια (ας ηρεμησουν καποιοι ) αλλα ισως ενα μεσο εντοπισμου τους. 
Πριν απο 1 μηνα ειχα επισκευτει το Vesseltracker προσπαθοντας να εντοπισω το Mega Jet στο Γιβραλταρ απο τα AIS (πραγμα που εγινε ). Τοτε λοιπον εκτος απο το link που παρεπεμπε στην περιοχη του Γιβραλταρ ειχα κατεβασει ενα προγραμμα το Vesseltracker Google earth (βρισκεται στην αρχικη σελιδα αριστερα εκει που λεει ship tracking ) το οποιο ειναι σαν το κλασικο Google earth αλλα αποτυπωνει και τα σκαφη παγκοσμιως (οπου βεβαια υποστηριζεται το AIS ). Σημερα λοιπον τυχαια ενω δεν εχει το vesseltracker υποτιθεμενη καλυψη στην περιοχη της Κινας οπως φαινεται στην αρχικη σελιδα ανοιγοντας το Vesseltracker google earth ειδα εκατονταδες πλοια στα λιμανια της Κινας .
Απο μια προχειρη ματια δεν μπορεσε εξ οψεως να βρω τιποτα (βρηκα hong vu, hong zu , hong lu κλπ ,hong yu ομως οχι ) 
Προβλημα 1 : δεν ξερω πως να κανω αναζητηση
Προβλημα 2 : Εχω διαπιστωσει οτι το συγκεκριμενο προγραμμα εκτος απο την καθυστερηση 1 μερας δεν εμφανιζει ολα τα πλοια ( πχ στο Αιγαιο ). Επειδη ομως προφανως παιρνει τα στοιχεια απο καπου αλλου δοκιμασα μηπως βρω κατι με Ais στην Κινα αλλα δεν βρηκα τιποτα.
Αν καποιος θελει ας δοκιμασει μηπως βρει κατι (Αλλα μην με βριζετε στο τελος )

Θελω τωρα να σας ομολογησω μια τρελα που εκανα πριν λιγο καιρο. Προσπαθοντας να εντοπισω το Χρυση αμμος εφαγα ενα ολοκληρο απογευμα σαρωνοντας με ζουμ με το Google earth τις ακτες της Κινας !!!!!!! μηπως και δω κατι που του μοιαζει απο ψηλα. Νομιζα οτι θα ηταν τοσο ευκολο σαν το Γεωργιος Εξπρες...

----------


## Ellinis

rocinante, δοκίμασε και HONG JU μιας και αυτό είναι το σωστό του όνομα.
Πάντως σύμφωνα με το equasis τον 11/06 το πλοίο ταξίδευε για τη GUANGZHOU MARITIME TRANSPORT.

----------


## Haddock

Σκέτη σπαζοκεφαλιά έχει καταντήσει το συγκεκριμένο κρουαζιέροπλοιο. Η φωτογραφία ειναι του 1979 και το σινιάλο, έχω την εντύπωση, είναι του Κυρτάτα των Κυκλαδικών Κρουαζιέρων. Ποιο είναι λοιπόν;  :Confused: 

pireas_1979.jpg

Copyright

----------


## nautikos

Πανευκολο θα ελεγα οτι ειναι :Wink: . Προκειται για ενα εκ των δυο υπεροχων και πολυτελεστατων κρουαζιεροπλοιων της εποχης τους, των αδελφων πλοιων *Δαναη* (νυν* Princess Danae*) και *Δαφνη* (νυν* Princess Daphne*) του _Καρρα_ (εξου και το Κ). Ο ιδιος ειχε τοτε την ιδιοκτησια των _Ναυπηγεια Χαλκιδας_ οπου εγινε και η μετασκευη τους απο φορτηγοποσταλα.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Κι εγω το καταλαβα πολυ ευκολα! Paroskayak, σε πιανουμε αδιαβαστο! Η Cycladic ειχε ΜΠΛΕ "Κ", σε ΑΣΠΡΟ φοντο! Το αναποδο, ηταν ο Καρρας! To πλοιο ειναι η ΔΑΝΑΗ! (Aυτο το εψαξα!)

----------


## Haddock

Εύκολο για τους ιστορικούς γκουρού, όμως, για τους ανειδίκευτους είναι γρίφος :mrgreen: 
Το μπέρδεμα με το χρώμα των σινιάλων δυσκολεύει την αναγνώριση για τους μη ιστορικούς των κρουαζιερόπλοιων ;-)
Αφού σας φάνηκε εύκολο, για να δούμε ένα ποιο εύκολο. Ποιο από τη σειρά των Ιταλικών Espresso λέτε να είναι;

1243328902_2c8dad688e_o.jpg

Copyright

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Εύκολο για τους ιστορικούς γκουρού, όμως, για τους ανειδίκευτους είναι γρίφος :mrgreen: 
> Το μπέρδεμα με το χρώμα των σινιάλων δυσκολεύει την αναγνώριση για τους μη ιστορικούς των κρουαζιερόπλοιων ;-)
> Αφού σας φάνηκε εύκολο, για να δούμε ένα ποιο εύκολο. Ποιο από τη σειρά των Ιταλικών Espresso λέτε να είναι;



Eδω μας εχεις ανακαλυψει κατι φωτο τελειες! Και λες οτι δεν εισαι γκουρου?? Ποιος ειναι ιστορικος? Εγω?? Μαλλον κολλημενος ειμαι με τις αρχαιολογιες που μας ανακαλυπτεις!!

Για την "μπανιερα" στον Ισθμο, ισως να μπορουσε να μας πει ο Venezia, η ο Herr Linz!! Δεν ειναι του ενδιαφεροντος μου αυτα... Εκτος του Espresso Egito (ex Espresso Cagliari) ερχοταν αλλο τετοιο στον Πειραια?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Δεν αποκλείεται να είναι και το "Espesso Venezia", αφού ερχόταν και αυτό στον Πειραιά. Με επιφύλαξη θυμάμαι ότι το είχα δει στον Πειραιά το 1993. Αν θυμάμαι καλά έκανε μια γραμμή από την Ιταλία μέχρι την Αλεξάνδρεια της Αιγύπτου και περιστασιακά περνούσε και από τον Πειραιά.
Η παρακάτω carte postale είναι από την Κέρκυρα και δεν αποκλείεται το πλοίο να είναι το "Espresso Venezia".
Αν είναι να τη αφιερώσουμε, τιμής ένεκεν, στον εξαιρετικό μας φίλο Espresso Venezia.

----------


## Haddock

Ο τηλέγραφος της δεξιάς πλευράς (starboard) δείχνει full speed ahead... Το ζητούμενο είναι από ποιο πλοίο. Η φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι είτε το 1975 ή το 1976. Κάποιο σκαρί των Ιταλικών επανορθώσεων??

146101066_14c0368843_b.jpg

Copyright

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δύο φωτογραφίες που κοσμούν τα κείμενα ενός βιβλίου αγγλικών για τις Σχολές ΕΝ του Ιδρύματος Ευγενίδη, δεν γράφει ημερομηνία έδκοσης αλλά πρέπει να είναι από τη δεκαετία του 1960, μια και αναφέρει τον Ευγένιο Ευγενίδη σαν "recently bought sailing-ship...to be used as a training ship...".

Η πρώτη φωτογραφία δείχνει καποιο ποστάλι.
Ξέρουμε κάτι για αυτό εδώ το πλοίο και τι ταξίδια έκανε;


Η δεύτερη δείχνει την τιμονιέρα κάποιου βαποριού πουθ όπως καταλαβάινουμε από τη φανέλα του τιμονιέρη λέγεται Ήφαιστος. Ξέρουμε τίποτα (τι ταξίδια έκανε) ή έχουμε και καμία απ΄ έξω από αυτό το βαπόρι; Στα αριστερά του τιμονιέρη είναι γυροσκοπική πυξίδα;

----------


## Haddock

Παναγιώτη, η φωτογραφία απεικονίζει το πρώτο κρουαζιερόπλοιο της Ηπειρωτικής του Ποταμιάνου, το Σεμιράμις. Η φωτογραφία είναι του 1955 και είναι το πρώην Calabar. Ένα μοντέλο του Calabar και μερικές ακόμα φωτογραφίες του.

Μπορείς να ανοίξεις νέο θέμα για το Semiramis.
Η ίδια φωτογραφία από το λεύκωμα του William Miller.

semiramis.jpg

----------


## nautikos

> Η δεύτερη δείχνει την τιμονιέρα κάποιου βαποριού πουθ όπως καταλαβάινουμε από τη φανέλα του τιμονιέρη λέγεται Ήφαιστος. Ξέρουμε τίποτα (τι ταξίδια έκανε) ή έχουμε και καμία απ΄ έξω από αυτό το βαπόρι; Στα αριστερά του τιμονιέρη είναι γυροσκοπική πυξίδα;


Αν δεν με απατα η μνημη μου, το *Ηφαιστος* ηταν ενα σχετικα μικρο φορτηγο πλοιο που ανηκε στη _Σχολη Μηχανικων ΕΝ_ *Προμηθευς* και χρησιμευε σαν εκπαιδευτικο. Καπου πρεπει να εχω και φωτο του, αλλα δεν την βρισκω αυτη τη στιγμη.

----------


## esperos

Μήπως  πρόκειται  για  το  ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ  του  Ευθυμιάδη  λέω  εγώ;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν αποκλείεται! Δεν πήγε το μυαλό μου ότι μπορεί να γράφει Φαιστός στη φανέλα και ...φαντάστηκα ένα Η αλλά μπορεί να είναι κάποιο γράμμα από το Ε/Γ ΄ή κάτι τέτοιο(βλέπουμε ότι θέλουμε ή πιστευουμε ότι βλέπουμε). Μοιάζει η γέφυρα με αυτή του Φαιστός;

----------


## Leo

Καλημέρα έσπερε, ευχαριστώ για τις διευκρυνήσεις. Σε τελαυταία version το θυμάμαι να έχει καθίσματα πούλμαν. Μάλιστα σ ένα οικογενειακό ταξίδι που καθόμαστε στην σειρά... η μητέρα μου είχε σχολιάσει ότι 6 ώρες (Πειριαά Σύρο) ο πατέρας μου δεν είχε σηκωθεί ούτε για τα απαραίτητα...  :Very Happy: . Θυμάμαι λοιπόν καθίσματα πούλμαν σαν τα πρώτα ατομικά καθίσματα (όχι τα διπλά) των λεωφορείων ΚΤΕΛ. Κάτι άκαμπτα και στενά... (φυσικά δεν ήταν αριθμιμένα)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ερώτηση προς ναυτιλομένους:
Σε ποιο πλοίο ανήκει η γέφυρα που φαίνεται στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία;

Στη γέφυρα.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Σαν το *Παναγια Τηνου* (το παλιο) μοιαζει.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Συγχαρητήρια στον Ναυτικό.
Είναι το παλιό "Παναγία Τήνου" του Βεντούρη που μας ήρθε ως "Κάπταιν Κωνσταντίνος". Ένα από τα πιο θρυλικά σκαριά του Αιγαίου.
Απαραγνώριστο σημείο: τα πολλά φυτά μέσα στη γέφυρα.

Η φωτογραφία ανήκει στον Jolly Roger και ιδού και η υπόλοιπη μετά από από μία άκομψη επεξεργασία στο PHOTOSHOP για προφανείς λόγους.

Μια κλασική γέφυρα....
Στη γέφυρα ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Καμπυλωτη γεφυρα και LANGZAAM με προλαβε η απαντηση σου. ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ ΘΕΑΜΑ ενος θρυλου. Ευχαριστουμε Roi...

----------


## nautikos

> Απαραγνώριστο σημείο: τα πολλά φυτά μέσα στη γέφυρα.


Να συμπληρωσω επισης φιλε _Roi_ σαν ενα ακομα απαραμιλλο σημειο την κυκλικη μορφη της γεφυρας που θυμιζει και ενα αλλο ακτοπλοικο θρυλο, τον *Απολλωνα* του _Νομικου_. Ευχαριστουμε πολυ τον _Jolly_ και το _Roi_ για την ομορφη αυτη φωτογραφια.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Ακολουθεί κάτι πολύ εύκολο.
> Σε ποιο πλοίο ανήκουν τα συγκεκριμένα χειριστήρια.
> Μετά από μεγάλη αναζήτηση βρέθηκε το συγκεκριμένο slide που πιστεύω ότι θα χαροποιήσει αρκετούς φίλους μας ............
> 
> ΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΉΡΙΑ 25.jpg



Και ομως κυριοι αυτη τη φωτογραφια δεν την ειχα δει...Φαινεται ειχα μολις φυγει για τις διακοπες του Πασχα και οταν γυρισα μου διεφυγε...Α ρε ΒΑΠΟΡΑΡΕ.Που να δουμε τετοιες εικονες πλεον στο Πορο...Επισης αν και ολοι ξερουμε ποιου βαποριου ειναι τα χειριστηρια ας το φωναξουμε...ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ (γραμμενο με μικρα ασπρα γραμματα πανω σε μια καταπληκτικη μπλε πλωρη).


ΥΓ:Μηπως θα μπορουσε καποιος να μας πει ποια ειναι ακριβως η χρηση των μοχλων και των διακοπτων των χειριστηριων αυτων.Δηλαδη τι κανει το καθενα;

----------


## Rocinante

Ρε Διονυση και μου ειχε κανει μεγαλη εντυπωση η απαθεια σου σε αυτη την υπεροχη φωτογραφια και δεν ηξερα τι να σκεφτω. Που να φανταστω οτι δεν την ειχες δει. Για ψαξε λιγο ακομα απο δω κι απο κει μπας και σου εχει ξεφυγει τιποτα :Very Happy:

----------


## Haddock

Ας το θυμηθούμε κι αυτό... Πολύ συμπαθητικό σκαρί και με όμορφες ναυπηγικές γραμμές, γεμάτο καμπύλες... Για να δούμε πόσα απίδια πιάνει ο σάκος σας??


thera.jpg


Copyright

----------


## nautikos

Προκειται για το κρουαζιεροπλοιο *Mistral*, πρωην *Saronic Sun*. Περισσοτερες πληροφοριες εδω.

----------


## Haddock

O nautikos δεν έχασε ευκαιρία, αν και τον πήρε κάμποση ώρα να χτενίσει το website του Micke ;-)

Για την επιβράβευση, ας το δούμε στην Σαντορίνη, φωτογραφημένο από διαφορετική οπτική γωνία

mistral.jpg


Copyright

----------


## nautikos

> O nautikos δεν έχασε ευκαιρία, αν και τον πήρε κάμποση ώρα να χτενίσει το website του Micke ;-)


Απο που δλδ βγαζεις το συμπερασμα οτι "χτενισα'' το site του Σουηδου? Αποκλειεται να το ηξερα? Την φωτο αυτη που εβαλες την εχω ξαναδει πριν μηνες :Wink: . Ευχαριστω και για τα ευρετρα αλλα και αυτη την εχω δει στο παρελθον.

Και μια ασχετη ερωτηση, Παριανος ή Σαλονικιος εισαι, γιατι ''τον πηρε καμποση ωρα'' το λενε στη Θεσσαλονικη :Very Happy:

----------


## Haddock

Μια υπόθεση έκανα φίλε Χάρη... ;-) Που να μαντέψω ποια μέλη έχουν δει τις φωτογραφίες του Μιστραλ...

Η σκούφια μας κρατάει από όλη την Ελλάδα... :-)

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και ας πάμε σε μια φωτογραφία από ένα παλιό βιβλίο Γεωγραφίας του Δημοτικού.
Ζητώ συγνώμη για την πολύ κακή ποιότητα, αλλά η φωτογραφία τουλάχιστον είναι ενδιαφέρουσα.
Ποιο πλοίο είναι και σε ποιο νησί βρίσκεται αραγμένο;

Υ.Γ. Το βιβλίο διαθέτει και άλλες εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες ως προς το θέμα τους, αλλά πολύ κακές ως προς την ποιότητά τους.
Να βάλουμε και άλλη ή όχι;

Πλοίο.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Μοιαζει να ειναι το *Μεγαλοχαρη* δεμενο στο λιμανι του _Γαυριου,_ κατι δεκαετιες πισω βεβαια...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πολύ σωστά, πρέπει να είναι το "Μεγαλόχαρη" στο Γαύριο της ¶νδρου.
Αξίζει να το προσέξει κανείς και να καταλάβει τα λίγα σημεία που δεν έχουν αλλάξει από τότε.

----------


## sylver23

βαλε κ αλλες

----------


## Haddock

Μπορείτε να το αναγνωρίσετε από τις λέμβους??? Όσοι το ταξίδεψαν, πρέπει να το βρουν αμέσως... (για δύσκολους λύτες)

Αφού αναλύσαμε την ανέμελη αίσθηση του ταξιδιού των golden 80s ας πάρουμε μια μικρή γεύση από την εποχή αυτή...

spazokefalia.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Εμενα μου θυμιζει πολυ το *Ελλη*.

----------


## Haddock

Χάρη, βάλε πλώρη για άλλο... δεν είναι το Έλλη ;-)

----------


## mastrokostas

Ο όποιο και να ναι φιλε Νικο ,εμένα μου θύμισε πραγματικές διακοπές. Τότε που ξαπλώναμε χύμα στο κατάστρωμα .επιλέγοντας να υπάρχει κοντά και η απαραίτητη παρέα για να περάσουν ευχάριστα οι ωρες του ταξιδιού .Σήμερα ,στο σαλόνι με φρέντο ,κάνα λαπτοπ μπροστά  ,και στο κατάστρωμα μόνο για να έχει καλύτερο σήμα το κινητό !

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Αιγαιον μηπως??

----------


## aegina

Einai mikpo ploio mipws o NIREYS?

----------


## aegina

Nomizw pws to vrika: MYKONOS/IOS EXPRESS.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

O Νηρεας δεν πιστευω να ειναι! Δεν ειχε τετοιο τυπο καπονιων! Ειπα Αιγαιον, γιατι οι 2 τελευταιες βαρκες ηταν ετσι, αλλα μαλλον ουτε αυτο ειναι!

----------


## nautikos

> Nomizw pws to vrika: MYKONOS/IOS EXPRESS.


Τωρα που το λες σαν να εχεις δικιο. Αν και το ταξιδεψα παλια δεν μου πηγε εκει το μυαλο, αλλα οσο το βλεπω λογικα ειναι αυτο.

----------


## karystos

Το IOS EXPRESS πρέπει να είναι και στο βάθος η Μύκονος.

----------


## Haddock

Ο aegina έδωσε τη σωστή απάντηση, και ο karystos συμπλήρωσε το στοιχείο που έλειπε από τη σπαζοκεφαλιά για το λιμάνι της Μυκόνου. Δεν φανταζόμουν ότι θα το βρίσκατε τόσο εύκολα. Σε αυτή τη φωτογραφία, τα καπόνια μαρτυρούν το ιστορικό βαποράκι.

Το Ίος Εξπρές ταξιδεύει με φόντο τη Μύκονο στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 80.

Ταξίδια γεμάτα αλμύρα, θαλασσινό αέρα, και όρεξη για καλοκαιρινές διακοπές χωρίς πολλές ανέσεις...

ios_express.jpg

Copyright

----------


## Ellinis

Κόμποι ναυτικοί, δίχτυ και ένας μηχανισμός με τη πατέντα Wellin, όπως και γράφει. Σε ποιό ποστάλι ανήκε αυτή η βάρκα που θύμιζε άλλες εποχές?

q1.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Μηπως ειναι το *Ελλη*? Αν οχι τοτε θα ελεγα το *Αιγαιο*.

----------


## kastro

> Κόμποι ναυτικοί, δίχτυ και ένας μηχανισμός με τη πατέντα Wellin, όπως και γράφει. Σε ποιό ποστάλι ανήκε αυτή η βάρκα που θύμιζε άλλες εποχές?
> 
> q1.jpg


Πάντως όχι σίγουρα στο Μίνως.

----------


## Haddock

Ελληνίς, ωραία σπαζοκεφαλιά μας έθεσες για την αρχή της εβδομάδας! :razz:

Στο Έλλη, τα καπόνια και οι λέμβοι αντικαταστάθηκαν με νεότερα στις αρχές των golden 80s. Αργότερα, ως Πάρος Εξπρές, οι τροχαλίες στα καπόνια βάφτηκαν πορτοκαλί. Ειλικρινά δε θυμάμαι να υπάρχει δίχτυ έξω από το κουπέ της τουριστικής που ήταν πρύμα. Συμπεραίνω, λοιπόν, ότι δεν είναι το Έλλη.

Μια και ο Χάρης έκανε την αρχή, δε γνωρίζω άλλο ακτοπλοϊκό με παρόμοια καπόνια (η Ambriabella είχε αντιστήριγμα σε κάθε καπόνι).

Η φωτογραφία θυμίζει αρχές της δεκαετίας του 1990, συνεπώς, θα ψηφίσω το θρυλικό Artevelde των αγαπημένων κινηματογραφιστών... ;-)

----------


## Ellinis

Συγχαρητήρια nautikos και paroskayak το βρήκατε. Είναι το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ, στην τελευταία του χρονιά που είχαμε τη χαρά να μας ταξιδέψει. Στο εσωτερικό η κατάσταση ήταν τραγική αλλά σε αυτό δεν έφταιγε το καράβι αλλά η νοοτροπία των πλοιοκτητών του σε σχέση με την ύπαρξη της γελοίας 35-ετίας.

----------


## kastro

Αυτό ποιό λέτε να είναι.

----------


## marsant

Κνωσσος Παλας?(Στην τυχη το λεω)

----------


## sylver23

το κνωσσος ειναι.αν και δεν ειναι ιστορικο

----------


## kastro

Το κνωσσός λέτε σίγουρα;

----------


## sylver23

ναι .αλλα μην ρωτησεις το γιατι.

----------


## marsant

> αλλα μην ρωτησεις το γιατι.


Που λεει και το λαικο ασμα του Γονιδη :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

Ιστορικό φυλλάδιο της ΔΑΝΕ....Τα πλοία αναγνωρίσιμα βέβαια..!!!

Μερικά αυτοκόλλητα απο τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 1980...

Και το ιστορικό φυλλάδιο της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοοίας...δεκαετίας 1980...

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Aυτο της ΔΑΝΕ, το εχω στα Γερμανικα (γυρω στο 1991 δεν ειχε βγει?). Εξωτερικα, δειχνει το Ιαλυσος και το Καμιρος.. Εσωτερικα ομως, δειχνει 2 φορες το Ιαλυσος, με απλα περασμενο το ονομα "Καμιρος"! Για τα πλοια της Ε. Α., οντως πηγαιναν οσο λεει, η κανα δυο μιλια λιγοτερο? Δηλαδη 16 και 15??

----------


## vinman

> ... Για τα πλοια της Ε. Α., οντως πηγαιναν οσο λεει, η κανα δυο μιλια λιγοτερο? Δηλαδη 16 και 15??


Λογικά το φυλλάδιο αναγράφει την max.speed του κάθε πλοίου....
Απο όσο θυμάμαι πάντως το Νάξος ακόμα και επί Arkadia lines έπιανε ανετα το 17άρι...
Το Ίκαρος δεν πήγαινε πάνω απο 14...

----------


## vinman

*Πολύ εύκολο κουίζ..Ιούλιος 2002..επιστροφή απο Μύκονο...*
*...με ένα μαγευτικό βράδυ στο κατάστρωμα του.....*

----------


## Orion_v

Συγνωμη αυτο δεν ειναι κουιζ !!!  :Smile:  , απλη αναγνωση λεγεται !!! :mrgreen:

Γενικο σχολιο : πολυ καλο αρχειο εχεις !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

> Συγνωμη αυτο δεν ειναι κουιζ !!!  , απλη αναγνωση λεγεται !!! :mrgreen:
> 
> Γενικο σχολιο : πολυ καλο αρχειο εχεις !!!


...έχεις δίκιο...τώρα είδα ότι έχω ποστάρει στο Link και το όνομα...
Όσο για το αρχείο το ξεσκονίζω εδώ και μέρες...και είμαι σίγουρος ότι έχω πάρα πολλές φωτογραφίες ακόμα...θα τις βρώ...που θα πάει...δεν θα την γλυτώσετε...

----------


## Rocinante

Αφου λοιπον ηταν τοσο ευκολο για να βαλω κατι δυσκολο που εχει σχεση με τον παραπανω βαπορα. Ενα ατυχες περιστατικο συνδεει το "Εξπρες Αφροδιτη" το "Πηνελοπη Α."??? και το "Παναγια Σουμελα" ??????????
Ποιος Γκουρου το ξερει???

----------


## Orion_v

> Όσο για το αρχείο το ξεσκονίζω εδώ και μέρες...και είμαι σίγουρος ότι έχω πάρα πολλές φωτογραφίες ακόμα...θα τις βρώ...που θα πάει...δεν θα την γλυτώσετε...


Ετσι πρεπει !!! συνεχισε, για να θυμουνται οι παλιοι και να μαθαινουν οι καινουριοι  :Smile:

----------


## kastro

> *Πολύ εύκολο κουίζ..Ιούλιος 2002..επιστροφή απο Μύκονο...*
> *...με ένα μαγευτικό βράδυ στο κατάστρωμα του.....*


Το εξπρές Αφροδίτη είναι είμαι σίγουρος.

----------


## sylver23

> *Πολύ εύκολο κουίζ..Ιούλιος 2002..επιστροφή απο Μύκονο...*
> *...με ένα μαγευτικό βράδυ στο κατάστρωμα του.....*


μεχρι κ τα βαρελακια λενε το ονομα χαχα

----------


## vinman

> μεχρι κ τα βαρελακια λενε το ονομα χαχα


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Την πάτησα για τα καλά... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

Στο λιμάνι της Σύρου στις 18-05...φώτο σε πρώτο πλάνο το;;;;......(εύκολο είναι!!!!).......
Η φωτογραφία είναι πάνω απο το Νήσσος Μύκονος...

----------


## Leo

Δεν παίζω γιατί η φωτογραφία είναι από την έδρα μου  :Razz: ... ¶λλος?? :Wink:

----------


## stelios_ag

Το Παναγία Τήνου είναι (πρώην Λήμνος)....

----------


## Haddock

Για να πάμε σε κάτι διαφορετικό και δυσκολότερο. Η γέφυρα από το πλοίο που μαγνήτιζε βλέμματα στο πέρασμά του...

Ποιο είναι??

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Xμμμ... Σα να βλεπω καπτα-Κουλη στα χειριστηρια.... ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ EXPRESS!

----------


## vinman

> Xμμμ... Σα να βλεπω καπτα-Κουλη στα χειριστηρια.... ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ EXPRESS!


+1 :Wink: ....Απο φυλλάδιο της Arkadia lines αν θυμάμαι καλά...

----------


## mastrovasilis

Από ποιο πλοίο ειναι η φωτό. Leo - Nikos - Mike δεν απαντάμε εδώ.
IMG_0541.JPG

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Έγραψα πολύ βιαστικά το "Πρέβελης", αλλά πρέπει να είναι το "Blue Star II".
Οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι δεν έχω καλή παρατηρητικότητα.

----------


## mastrovasilis

Σωστος ο Roi ειναι το Blue Star 2.

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

ΠΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ?????
(δεν γνωριζω την απαντηση)

----------


## Leo

'Εχω επικοινωνήσει με τον φίλο Γιάννη Τ όπως και με τον φίλο mastrovasilisγια το θέμα. Εξήγησα λοιπόν ότι το συγκεκριμένο θέμα αναφέρεται σε *Ιστορικές* *φωτογραφίες αναγνώρισης πλοίων* (παλαιών) που ανεβάζουμε εδώ για να βρούν άνθρωποι που έχουν παλαιότερα αρχεία ή  γνώσεις ή έχουν ταξιδέψει με αυτά στο παρελθόν. ¶ρα ας προσπαθήσουμε να το διατηρήσουμε όπως υπάρχει και να μην βάζουμε πλοία νέας γεννιάς. Ευχαριστώ όλους για την κατανόηση.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Το Νήσσος Μύκονος.

----------


## Ellinis

Ποιός θέλει να δοκιμάσει τη τύχη του στην αναγνώριση αυτού του πλοίου; 

unknown 1.jpg

Η επιβλητική πλώρη δίπλα του ανήκει σε αμερικάνικο φορτηγοποστάλι της σειράς "Four Aces".

----------


## Haddock

Επειδή δεν έχω δει πολλές φωτογραφίες του, με κάθε επιφύλαξη, νομίζω ότι είναι το Παντελής.
Απορία: Σε ποια θέση του Πειραιά είναι πλαγιοδετημένο;

----------


## Ellinis

Νίκο το πέτυχες με την πρώτη! Είναι το ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ, ενα από τα ελάχιστα διφούγαρα ακτοπλοϊκά μας, και είναι δεμένο στην αρχή της ακτής Μιαούλη.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Νίκο το πέτυχες με την πρώτη! Είναι το ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ, ενα από τα ελάχιστα διφούγαρα ακτοπλοϊκά μας, και είναι δεμένο στην αρχή της ακτής Μιαούλη.


Kάτσε, αυτο ηταν ευκολο! Αυτο που μου κινησε την περιέργεια ηταν το εξης: Η μαυρη πλωρη στα δεξια, θα μπορουσε να ανηκει στο ΜΕΓΑΛΟΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΡΗΤΗ του Κυριακου? Ή αυτο αραζε στην Καραϊσκακη?? 

Το κτίριο που γραφει Greek Line, ειναι το Μεγαρο ΤΑΝΠΥ, και ειναι στην Ακτη Μιαουλη 17-19. Πισω απο τις διαφημισεις, ακομα υπαρχουν αυτα τα γραμματα...

----------


## sylver23

o ellhnis katw απο την φωτο λεει πιο ειναι--Η επιβλητική πλώρη δίπλα του ανήκει σε αμερικάνικο φορτηγοποστάλι της σειράς "Four Aces".

----------


## vinman

Μέσα δεκαετίας του '80.....λιμάνι Πειραιά λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση του...
Ο κόσμος πολύς,ακόμα και στις βάρκες...
Όμορφες,ταξιδιάρικες εποχές!!!
Και τι δεν θα έδινα να ξαναζήσω τέτοιες στιγμές!!
Όσον αφορά το πλοίο πρέπει να είναι το Αιγαίον???
Περιμένω και τις δικές σας ''πιο έμπειρες''εκτιμήσεις...
(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16532

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Αιγαίον  :Smile:  αυτό πρεπει να είναι......

----------


## marsant

Σιγουρα ειναι το Αιγαιον.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Υπάρχει και η ίδια η φωτό στο thread για το Αιγαίον. Για του λόγου το αληθές: http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...F%EF%ED&page=3

----------


## vinman

> Υπάρχει και η ίδια η φωτό στο thread για το Αιγαίον. Για του λόγου το αληθές: http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...F%EF%ED&page=3


Δεν τις είχα δεί... :Surprised: ops:
Πάντως καλά μου θύμισε το Αιγαίον... :Wink:

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> Δεν τις είχα δεί...ops:
> Πάντως καλά μου θύμισε το Αιγαίον...


Εδώ είμαστε όλοι να θυμίζουμε ο ένας στον αλλον διάφορα τέτοια που ξεχνάμε   :Wink:

----------


## vinman

Ένα υπέροχο ξύλινο κατάστρωμα...που δεν υπάρχει πια..
Γνωρίζετε σε πιο πλοίο ανήκει?
Το μόνο στοιχείο που θα δώσω για αρχή είναι ότι η φωτογραφία έχει δημοσιευθεί πρίν μερικά χρόνια στον Εφοπλιστή απο αφιέρωμα στο συγκεκριμένο καράβι...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19179

----------


## kastro

Για Κάμιρος η Υάλισσος φαίνεται.

----------


## vinman

> Για Κάμιρος η Υάλισσος φαίνεται.


Όχι φίλε Kastro...
Δεν είναι κανένα απο αυτά που αναφέρεις... :Wink:

----------


## aegina

Mipws to NISSOS XIOS?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια σκέψη είναι ότι είναι το "Λέρος" της ΔΑΝΕ (ή "Δήμητρα" επί Γ. Αγούδημου).
Από ότι θυμάμαι αυτό είχε ξύλινα καταστρώματα.

¶νεξάρτητα από το ποιο είναι, είναι μια υπέροχη εικόνα.

Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ μάγε vinman.
Μάγε με όλη τη σημασία της λέξης.

----------


## vinman

Kαλοί μου φίλοι Aegina και Roi,δεν είναι κάποιο απο αυτά...
Το δεύτερο στοιχείο που θα δώσω είναι ότι πρόκειτε για  πλοίο που έκανε δρομολόγια στην Αδριατική για λίγο διάστημα κάτω απο τα  σινιάλα ιστορικότατης εταιρείας...
Νομίζω ότι τώρα γίνεται πιο εύκολο!!!


...και ένα τρίτο στοιχείο,η δεξιά του βαρδιόλα σκαναρισμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή...Αν κοιτάξετε προσεκτικά ίσως το βρείτε...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19238

----------


## karystos

Είναι ο καπτα Μάκης Λαδάς στο ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ ΙΙΙ. Κάπου το 2005;

----------


## vinman

> Είναι ο καπτα Μάκης Λαδάς στο ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ ΙΙΙ. Κάπου το 2005;


Σωστός ο φίλος Karystos!!!
Το ξύλινο κατάστρωμα λοιπόν ανήκει στο Εγνατία ΙΙΙ,όπως επίσης στη δεξιά βαρδιόλα που μας είπε και ο φίλος Karystos βλέπουμε τον καπτά Μάκη Λαδά μαζί με τον αρχιπλοηγό του Brindisi,Giovanni!!!

----------


## Ellinis

> Στο νέο μώλο της Δραπετσώνας για ετήσια, ανάμεσα σε αγαπημένα σκαριά.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19983


Ποιός θέλει να δοκιμάσει τις γνώσεις και τη τύχη του στην αναγνώριση των καραβιών στην υπέροχη φωτο του a.molos;

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Aπο αριστερα διακρινεται το VASCO DA GAMA, το VERGINA CITY (?), CROWN M, BARONESS M (ενδιαμεσα δεν αναγνωριζω τι ειναι, οπως και δεξια απο το φορτηγο!)

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω ότι λεγόταν "Vergina Sky" το κρουαζιερόπλοιο του Κοσμά.
Το μικρό, δίπλα στο "Baroness M", είναι άγνωστο (για μένα).
Το άλλο το μπλε στα δεξιά κάτι θυμίζει γενικά, αλλά ακόμα όχι κάτι συγκεκριμένο.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Νομίζω ότι λεγόταν "Vergina Sky" το κρουαζιερόπλοιο του Κοσμά.



 
Σωστα τα λες. Αρχικα CRETA SKY και μετεπειτα VERGINA SKY. Αυτο που ειπα εγω, ειναι ενα απο αυτα που καηκαν. Τα Vergina City&Treasure (Ivory&Cobalt Maru αντιστοιχα)!

----------


## Ellinis

Το μικρό δίπλα στο Baroness M πιστεύω οτι είναι το ROYAL M. Tώρα για το μπλέ στα δεξιά και εγώ δεν είμαι σίγουρος, αλλά όπως λέει και ο Finnpartner κάτι μου θυμίζει....

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Λοιπον, δεν θελω να το παιξω εξυπνος, αλλα απαντησεις υπαρχουν εδω. Το πλοιο αριστερα απο το Crown M ειναι το Vergina City, οπως υποψιαζομουν, μετεπειτα Kreta Sky& Vergina Sky. Απο την αλλη του Crown, ειναι το Royal M., το Baroness και απο την αλλη του φορτηγου δεν ειναι το Queen Vergina, γιατι η γεφυρα δεν εχει πολλα παραθυρα.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Προσωπικά τις άλλες απαντήσεις δεν τις είχα δει.
Το "Queen Vergina" το σκέφτηκα και εγώ, αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν είναι.
Δεν ταιριάζει. Μόνο στο χρώμα ταίριαζαν.
Αυτό, μάλιστα εδώ, πρέπει να ήταν πολύ πιο όμορφο από το πλοίο του Κοσμά.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Προσωπικά τις άλλες απαντήσεις δεν τις είχα δει.
> Το "Queen Vergina" το σκέφτηκα και εγώ, αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν είναι.
> Δεν ταιριάζει. Μόνο στο χρώμα ταίριαζαν.
> Αυτό, μάλιστα εδώ, πρέπει να ήταν πολύ πιο όμορφο από το πλοίο του Κοσμά.


Oυτε εγω τις ειχα δει. Εψαχνα στο νετ για Vergina City& Vergina Treasure... Και με εβγαλε εδω!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια φωτογραφία από το Πέραμα.
Ποια είναι τα δύο πλοία της φωτογραφίας;
Δεν πιστεύω να είναι δύσκολο.

Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το περίφημο περιοδικό *"ΑΡΓΩ"* και το συγκεκριμένο τεύχος βρέθηκε στη Βιβλιοθήκη του Πανεπιστημίου Πειραιά. 
Στο Πέραμα.jpg

----------


## kastro

Ίσως το ένα να είναι το παλιό Νάξος.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Νάξος, αρχικά και σε μένα έδωσε την ίδια εντύπωση.
Είναι, όμως,πράγματι το "Νάξος"; 
Για το δίπλα, έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι ένα αγαπημένο πλοίο που πέρασε και αυτό κάποτε στην Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα.

----------


## esperos

> Φίλε Νάξος, αρχικά και σε μένα έδωσε την ίδια εντύπωση.
> 
> Είναι, όμως,πράγματι το "Νάξος"; 
> 
> Για το δίπλα, έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι ένα αγαπημένο πλοίο που πέρασε και αυτό κάποτε στην Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα.


Μήπως  είναι  το  ΙΟΝΙΣ  και  όχι  το  ΝΑΞΟΣ;

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Κι εγω ΙΟΝΙΣ πιστευω, πριν (ή κατα τη διαρκεια) την μετασκευη. Το αλλο διπλα, θα μπορουσε να ειναι το SAFARI (νυν MENHIR)?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το πλοίο πρέπει να είναι το *"Ιονίς".*
Αν δούμε την φωτογραφία του φίλου Appia 1978 καταλαβαίνουμε ότι είναι το "Ιονίς" πριν τη μετασκευή του. 
Χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός, υπάρχουν αρκετές ναυπηγικές ομοιότητες με το "Νάξος". 
Μια σκέψη για το πλοίο δίπλα είναι ότι μπορεί να είναι το *"Ίκαρος".*

----------


## esperos

> Το πλοίο πρέπει να είναι το *"Ιονίς".*
> 
> Αν δούμε την φωτογραφία του φίλου Appia 1978 καταλαβαίνουμε ότι είναι το "Ιονίς" πριν τη μετασκευή του. 
> Χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός, υπάρχουν αρκετές ναυπηγικές ομοιότητες με το "Νάξος".  
> Μια σκέψη για το πλοίο δίπλα είναι ότι μπορεί να είναι το *"Ίκαρος".*


Roi, δεν είναι το ΙΚΑΡΟΣ.

Μάλλον διακρίνω το όνομα DIVA στην πλώρη ή κάνω λάθος;

----------


## samurai

Ωραίος γρίφος παιδιά. Πράγματι το έξω βαπόρι είναι το ΙΟΝΙΣ, ενώ το μέσα το DIVA του Λουρή :Very Happy: . Ωραία βαπόρια και αξέχαστες εποχές.

----------


## Django

Για δυνατούς λύτες ή μάλλον για γερά στομάχια! Πόσα και ποια καράβια της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας και όχι μόνο, εμφανίζονται στο video clip του γίγαντα Μιχάλη Ρακιντζή; Εδώ θέλω να δώσω πόσο μάγκες είμαστε! Πόσες φορές μπορείτε να δείτε το video clip και να αντέξατε τον αοιδό για να αναγνωρίσετε τα καράβια μας; Ας το κάνουμε σαν άτυπο διαγωνισμό.. Όσοι έκλεισαν το volume ή όσοι αρέσκονται με τον καλλιτέχνη είναι εκτός συμμετοχής. 

ParosKayak SOS! Μοντάρισε τα πλάνα και βάλε καμιά μουσική από αυτές που βάζεις! 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jo0kP6fmXM&feature=related

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Mε μια προχειρη ματια:

ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ (0:10) (3:08 ) (3:16)
GRAND PRINCESS (0:20) (1:55) (2:08 )
ΛΑΤΩ (0:31)
ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ (0:33)
N. KAZANTZAKHΣ-ΚING MINOS (0:36)
ΕΧPRESS ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ (0:37)
ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ (0:42)
ΑΠΡΟΣΔΙΟΡΙΣΤΟ (0:45)
ΑΡΚΑΔΙ (0:50) (1:12) (1:23) (1:47) (2:52) (3:43)
ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ (1:01) (2:39) (3:39)
ΑΠΡΟΣΔΙΟΡΙΣΤΟ (1:20)
STAR FLYER-STAR CLIPPER (3:30)

Eρωτηση: Σε ποιο καραβι ειναι γυρισμενο το videoclip?

----------


## Νάξος

Με αφορμή το άρθρο του μάγου εδώ

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...6&postcount=38

οι ερωτήσεις είναι: α) ποιό είναι το βαπόρι πίσω ακριβώς από το Κυκλάδες;  και β) σε ποιο νησί βρίσκονται τα δύο πλοία;

----------


## Haddock

Γιατί δεν βλέπω άλλο βαπόρι πίσω από το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ? Για το νησί, αφού δεν είδα άλλη μαντεψιά, μου φαίνεται ότι πρέπει να είναι στη Νιο. Το φανάρι είναι στην μπούκα του όρμου και το χωριό πρέπει να είναι η Χώρα.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Naias II

Μόνο το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ φαίνεται, που είναι το δεύτερο πλοίο  :Confused:

----------


## Django

Νομίζω οτι στην φωτογραφία υπάρχει μια μικρή οπτικη πλάνη. 
Κοιτάζοντας _λίγο πιο αφηρημένα_ την φωτογραφια τα ρέλια της δεξιας πλευράς στο μπαλκονάκι της γεφυρας δίνουν την αίσθηση υπαρξης γέφυρας ενός άλλου πλοίου. Νομίζω πως εκεί μπερδεύτηκε ο φίλος Νάξος. Κατα τα άλλα μαγικό!

----------


## Νάξος

Σωστοί φίλοι μου! Υπάρχει οφθαλμαπάτη όπως πολύ σωστά αναφέρατε. Εύγε.

----------


## Django

Λοιπόν, άντε και καλό φθινόπωρο!

Τηλεοπτικό σποτ της SeaLink, αρχές της δεκαετίας 80. Ένα από την γνωστή τριάδα εμφανίζεται στα πρώτα δευτερόλεπτα του spot. Ποιο να είναι άραγε; 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQwDQlc1vyI

----------


## seaways_lover

Μήπως ειναι το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ (*ex. HENGIST*) ή το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α. (*ex. HORSA*)? To "πέρασμα" είναι πάρα πολύ γρήγορο! Κάποιος άλλος, κάτι?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το όνομα δεν έχει πολλά γράμματα.
Μάλλον, το *"Senlac"* ή το *"Horsa".*

----------


## seaways_lover

Η τριάδα είναι σίγουρα *"Senlac"*,*"Horsa"* και *"Hengist"*.
Aλλά ποιό απο τα τρία μπορούμε να πούμε με σιγουριά?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Η τριάδα είναι σίγουρα *"Senlac"*,*"Horsa"* και *"Hengist"*.
> Aλλά ποιό απο τα τρία μπορούμε να πούμε με σιγουριά?


Xωρις να ειμαι απολυτα σιγουρος, το Senlac ποτε δεν ειχε το σημα της Sealink στην τσιμινιερα. Eιχε ενα αλλο, τετραγωνο, χωρισμενο στα 4.  Το ειχαν τα αλλα δυο μονο. Αν, οπως λεει ο Roi, τα γραμματα ειναι λιγα (εγω δεν μπορεσα να διακρινω), τοτε, ειναι ο Horsa! Το βιντεακι παντως, ειναι πριν το 1984, που βαφτηκαν στα χρωματα της Stena Sealink. Oι πισω γεφυρες, ξηλωθηκαν καπου στο 1987.

----------


## Naias II

Όντως έχεις δίκιο για την τσιμινιέρα δεν είναι το Senlac. Πάντως πιστεύω η αναγνώριση λύθηκε εφόσον δεν φαίνεται κάτι πιο ξεκάθαρο στο βιντεάκι.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Μήπως αναγνωρίζετε λιμάνι και πλοίο;  :Wink: 


ship quiz yba.jpg


(Για να δούμε...)

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αν δεν με γελούν τα μάτια μου το πλοίο είναι το *"Εξπρές Ολύμπια"* (εκτός αν πρόκειται για κανένα απίθανο αδελφάκι του).
Το λιμάνι μοιάζει με Αιγιάλη Αμοργού.

Αυτό που είναι σίγουρο είναι ότι η φωτογραφία είναι υπέροχη.

----------


## sylver23

Η φώτο Αντώνη ειναι καρτ ποσταλ, (την οποια τυχαινει να καμαρώνω εδω και λιγα χρόνια κολλημένη στην βιβλιοθήκη μου).

Το λιμάνι πιστεύω και εγώ πως είναι η Αιγιάλη (οπως μπαινεις στον κολπο αριστερα,το λιμάνι ειναι στα δεξια)και το χωριό απο πάνω τα θολάρια.

Το ολυμπια φυσικά και είναι και μάλιστα έχει στο φουγάρο του τα σινιάλα του αγαπητού.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Αφού δεν υπήρξαν άλλες προσπάθειες, και οι έως τώρα ήταν, βεβαίως,  επιτυχείς, η σχετική φώτο μπορεί να ανέβει εκεί που ανήκει!

----------


## Django

Στο παρακάτω video clip της Γλυκερίας εμφανίζονται κάποια ακτοπολοϊκά στο λιμάνι της Θεσ/νικης. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2na9zq6218

Ποιά είναι;

----------


## Naias II

Από αριστερά ξεχωρίζω το Πάτμος, τα υπόλοιπα;;;;

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Από αριστερά ξεχωρίζω το Πάτμος, τα υπόλοιπα;;;;


Tα δυο δεξια, ισως ειναι φορτηγα. Το αλλο, δεν ξερω, αλλα οταν το ειδα, μου φανηκε σαν το Cefalonian Sky. Αλκαιος δεν μου κανει αυτο. Παντως, εχει καταρτι στην τσιμινιερα. Κανας αλλος εχει καμια ιδεα?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

O Finnpartner έχει δίκιο.
Το πλοίο είναι το *"Cefalonian Sky"* (συμφερόντων του κυρίου Λευκαδίτη).
Έχουμε ξαναδεί μια φωτογραφία με το πλοίο αυτό στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Οι καραβολάτρες θα με ...αποκηρύξετε! Δεν κατάφερα να αναγνωρίσω το βεντουρόπλοιο, από το οποίο έχει σβησθεί πλωραίο όνομα. Είναι γνωστό το σκαρί, αλλά...δεν!  :Confused:  Το μυαλό μου πήγε στο Εξπρες Αθηνά, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι αν υπήρξε ποτέ του Βεντούρη...

Σταυρώστε με, σταυρώστε με!  :Sad: 

which ship.jpg


Copyright, Μιχάλης Τούμπης

----------


## Rocinante

> Οι καραβολάτρες θα με ...αποκηρύξετε! Δεν κατάφερα να αναγνωρίσω το βεντουρόπλοιο, από το οποίο έχει σβησθεί πλωραίο όνομα. Είναι γνωστό το σκαρί, αλλά...δεν!  Το μυαλό μου πήγε στο Εξπρες Αθηνά, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι αν υπήρξε ποτέ του Βεντούρη...
> 
> Σταυρώστε με, σταυρώστε με!


Ε οχι και να σε σταυρωσουμε. To Prins Philippe ηταν η ναυαρχιδα καποτε του Βεντουρη ως.... Παναγια Τηνου 2
Το αλλο στο βαθος ποιο ειναι?

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

¶ρα, bingo! Express Athina! Thanks!

Όσο για το πλοίο στο βάθος, είχα την ίδια απορία. Δεν μπορώ να κάνω ούτε εικασία...  :Confused: 
Ας δούμε τι θα πουν οι πιο έμπειροι...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## xaloba

Νομιζω οτι κανει ''μπαμ'' οτι ειναι ο ''κερατας'' Μυκονος ΙΙ... :Razz:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> ¶ρα, bingo! Express Athina! Thanks!
> 
> Όσο για το πλοίο στο βάθος, είχα την ίδια απορία. Δεν μπορώ να κάνω ούτε εικασία... 
> Ας δούμε τι θα πουν οι πιο έμπειροι...


Aσχετο, αλλα στην καρτα, δεν ειχε σινιαλα το καραβι? Εχω μια παρομοια, που ειναι δεμενο στην Ερμουπολη, αλλα εχει τα σινιαλα της Ventouris Sea Lines! Για ποιο λογο αραγε τα σβηνουν? Μην πληρωσουν πνευματικα δικαιωματα?

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μήπως είναι από την περίοδο του 1996 που αφού είχαν κατασχεθεί όλα τα πλοία της VENTOURIS SEA LINES το Παναγία Τήνου 2 ήταν για 1-2 μήνες ελεύθερο χωρίς τα σινιάλα της VSL? Το θυμάμαι την εποχή εκείνη στην Αμοργό με σβησμένα τα σινιάλα στην τσιμινιέρα και τις μπάντες.

----------


## Rocinante

> Μήπως είναι από την περίοδο του 1996 που αφού είχαν κατασχεθεί όλα τα πλοία της VENTOURIS SEA LINES το Παναγία Τήνου 2 ήταν για 1-2 μήνες ελεύθερο χωρίς τα σινιάλα της VSL? Το θυμάμαι την εποχή εκείνη στην Αμοργό με σβησμένα τα σινιάλα στην τσιμινιέρα και τις μπάντες.


Απο οτι ξερω το πολυπαθο βαπορι ειχε και αλλη εποχη με σβησμενα τα σινιαλα. Μαλιστα σημερα ο TSS APOLLON ανεβασε την φωτογραφια ΑΥΤΗ που ειναι σβησμενα τα σινιαλα του Αγαπητου. Βεβαια εδω φαινεται ολοκαθαρα το ονομα του πλοιου.

----------


## Apostolos

Όπως υπήρχε και η διαφήμιση του Nescafe με τον τύπο που το χάνει στη Σύρο και την κάνει σφυρίζοντας... Και αυτή χωρίς σινιάλα

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Διάβασα σωστά τα σβησμένα γράμματα? AGAPITOS LINES? Ο λόγος που υποπτεύμαι ότι η φωτογραφία του απόπλου από Σύρο είναι του 1996, είναι γιατί θυμάμαι ότι τότε δεν είχε μεν σινιάλα, είχε όμως την σημαία της Ε.Ε βαμμένη στις μπάντες.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Διάβασα σωστά τα σβησμένα γράμματα? AGAPITOS LINES? Ο λόγος που υποπτεύμαι ότι η φωτογραφία του απόπλου από Σύρο είναι του 1996, είναι γιατί θυμάμαι ότι τότε δεν είχε μεν σινιάλα, είχε όμως την σημαία της Ε.Ε βαμμένη στις μπάντες.


Του αλλου Αγαπητου δεν ηταν (Αgapitos Express Ferries)?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η φωτογραφία με το *"Εξπρές Αθηνά"* δεν πρέπει να είναι από τον Αύγουστο του 1996, μιας και τότε το πλοίο είχε σινιάλα στις μπάντες.
Θα έλεγα, όμως, ότι η συγκεκριμένη carte-postale είναι, μάλλον, του 1995.
Θυμάμαι ότι την είχα αγοράσει στη Σύρα με τα σινιάλα του Βεντούρη κανονικά, ενώ εδώ τα σινιάλα έχουν αφαιρεθεί.

Το καλοκαίρι του 1996 το πλοίο είχε ταξιδέψει με ένα ειδικό καθεστώς, λόγω των χρεών της εταιρείας.
Ταξίδεψε μέχρι τα τέλη Σεπτεμβρίου/αρχές Οκτωβρίου.
Εδώ το βλέπουμε στην Αστυπάλαια τον Αύγουστο του '96.

Στην Αστυπάλαια τον Αύγουστο.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ακριβώς αυτό θυμόμουν και εγώ Αντώνη. Τον Αύγουστο του 1996 το είδα στην Αμοργό με μόνο την σημαία της Ε.Ε στις μπάντες. Αρα το 1996 ή φωτογραφία που ταξίδευε προσωρινά για λογαριασμό της VSL χωρίς όμως τα σινιάλα της. Το 1995 δεν είχε προκύψει θέμα ακόμα με τον Β. Βεντούρη για να λείπουν τα σινιάλα του (τουλάχιστον έτσι θυμάμαι). Στη φωτογραφία του Rocinante δεν διακρίνω EXPRESS FERRIES μετά το AGAPITOS αλλά κάτι που μοιάζει με LINES και γι' αυτό απόρησα.

----------


## Django

Εχω χαωθεί λίγο αν και διαβασα αρκετες φορες τα posts σας. Μου κάνει εντυπωση που δεν ειναι σβησμένα μονο τα σινιάλα αλλά και το όνομα του πλοίου στην πλώρη. Το ενδεχόμενο να τα έχει σβήσει ο εκδότης της κάρτας ώστε να μην κάνει τσάμπα διαφήμηση στον Βεντούρη παίζει;

ΥΓ: Διπλα στο Μυκονος 2 δεν ειναι αλλο πλοίο απο το τζενραλάδικο (; ) Ολυμπιακός. Βρισκοταν χρόνια στο λιμάνι της Συρου, αρχικά κοκκινο διπλα στο Νεωριον, στην συνέχεια μπλε στην θεση που το βλέπουμε. Πριν καμια δεκαετία είχε καταλήξει στην αλλη πλευρα του λιμανιου, εκεί που ξεφοτωνουν σημερα τα μικρα τανκερς ώσπου μια μερα χαθηκε για παντα. Ομορφο σκαρι. Νομιζω οτι είχε έναν βατσιμανη επάνω. Λέγεται πως ανηκε σε πλοιοκτήτη που συνδεεται με την Συρο. Θυμαμαι ακομη οτι πολλες φορες ο καιρος έσπρωχνε το Μυκονος 2 πανω στον Ολυμπιακο (και αναποδα). Πέφταμε με τα οπτιμιστ και τα laser από την γλίστρα δεξια οπως βλέπουμε τον Ολυμπιακο και περνουσαμε με τα χιλια ζόρια διπλα του για να μην βρισκουν τα καταρτια μας στους χαλαρωμένουν καβους. Την θέση του Ολυμπιακου κατοχύρωσε μερικα χρόνια αργότερα το Πρωτοπόρος 2 που φιλοδοξουσε να γινει πλωτο το parking του νησιου. Απο εκεινο το σημειο εκανε το τελευταιο του ταξιδι στην Τουρκια..

----------


## Στέφανος

για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα ποστάρω εδώ την ερώτησή μου, εαν υπάρχει νήμα αποριών παρακαλώ να μεταφερθεί. 

λοιπόν, έψαξα στο διαδίκτυο αλλά δεν κατάφερα τίποτε . 
υπάρχει περίπτωση να γνωρίζει κάποιος ....

1/. πλοίο με το όνομα "ionian wind", σε γραμμή Ιταλίας [?] κατά την δεκαετία του 60 [επειδή το όνομα είναι γραμμένο χειρογράφως υποθέτω ότι μπορεί να υπάρχει κάποιο σφάλμα άρα δεκτές και παραλλαγές του παραπάνω ονόματος....]


2/. πλοίο με το όνομα S/S Leros ή S/S Zepos.
δυστυχώς το όνομα αχνοφαίνεται πίσω από την φωτό την οποία θα σκανάρω με την πρώτη ευκαιρία.... [δείχνει την πλώρη από την πλευρά της γέφυρας ...]

3/. θα έγραφα και τρίτη απορία αλλά λύθηκε 

θα το προσθέσω στις γραμμές Ευθυμιάδη .....

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Για να έχει περισσότερο suspense, δεν ανεβάζω τη φωτο στο σχετικό thread, αλλά εδώ, υπό τη μορφή quiz. Θέλω αναγνώριση πλοίου και λιμανιού. Υποθέτω ότι το πλοίο είναι σχετικά εύκολα αναγνωρίσιμο από τους στοιχειωδώς γνώστες. Το λιμάνι είναι λίγο πιο δύσκολή υπόθεση. Καλή τύχη! 
:mrgreen:

DSC00704.jpg




Πηγή: Κάδρο καφετζή στο υπό αναγνώριση λιμάνι, που δεν νοιάζεται για πνευματικά δικαιώματα!




Αφιερωμένη σε όποιον βρει το κουίζ! 


Εποχή; Συν πλην 1960, και ένα τραγούδι της εποχής... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkMVscR5YOo

----------


## karystos

Το ΑΝΔΡΟΣ στην Κάρπαθο;

----------


## Ellinis

To καράβι είναι πράγματι το ΑΝΔΡΟΣ της Ατμοπλοϊας Διαπούλη. Όσο για το λιμάνι... είναι κάποιο που δεν έχω πάει 8)

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Πολύ σωστά Karystos. Είναι όντως στα Πηγάδια της Καρπάθου, και το πλοίο είναι, φυσικά, το ¶νδρος. 
Αφιερωμένη, λοιπόν, στους Karystos και Ellinis.

Οι λοιπές φωτο θα ανέβουν στο thread του Ανδρος  :Wink:

----------


## Ellinis

Τρία αγαπημένα σκαριά ποζάρουν στα Λεμονάδικα, αλλά ποιός θα μας μαρτυρήσει σε ποιό σκαρί ανήκει η πλώρη;

three plus1.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Στα λεμοναδικα βλεπω το Ναξος τον Νηρεα και το Σαντορινη τωρα οσο για την πλωρη, αυτη ανηκει στο πρωτο πλοιο που απεκτησε (1970) μεγαλη ακτοπλοικη εταιρειας λαικης βασης_

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ωπα, το Κύδων.

----------


## Ellinis

Mαρτυριάρης είσαι Τ.s.s ! Ας δούμε λοιπόν ολόκληρη την φωτογραφία εδώ.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Ποιό είναι το πλοίο που απεικονίζεται στη Ρόδο, οεο;  :Confused: 

unknownmandraki.jpg

Από ιδιωτική συλλογή.

Ακούμε: _"When my little girl is smiling"_ από τον Jimmy Justice του 1962 (Νο 9 στα βρεταννικά charts της χρονιάς), χωρίς βέβαια αυτό να σημαίνει ότι είναι και η χρονιά της φωτο

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zj7Ezj_Fpd8

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε καπεταν αντρεα Ειναι το Stella Oceanis

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι εμένα το Ωκεάνις μου ήρθε στο μυαλό, αλλά μου φάνηκε κάπως πιο πλατύ... τώρα που το ξανακοιτάω είναι και κάτι άλλο αριστερά του που το "πλαταίνει"

----------


## Ellinis

Για να δούμε ποιός θα θυμηθεί σε ποιό πλοίο ανήκει αυτή η κουβερτωμένη πλώρη...

unkn-1001_b.jpg

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Για να δούμε ποιός θα θυμηθεί σε ποιό πλοίο ανήκει αυτή η κουβερτωμένη πλώρη...
> 
> unkn-1001_b.jpg


Δεν βλέπω φως αγαπητέ Ελληνίς.  Δεν το παίρνει το ποτάμι;    :Wink:

----------


## douzoune

Από το σημαιάκι κάνει μπαμ πως είναι ΝΕΛοκάραβο! :Very Happy:  Όμηρος!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Ellinis

ο καπετάν Αντρέας κίνησε τα λιμνάζοντα νερά και ο douzoune το βρήκε!
Για επιβράβευση πάρε μια γεύση και από τις καμπίνες του πλοίου εδώ.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Καμιά ιδέα για αυτό;  :Confused: 

unknownmandraki.jpg

Ιδιωτική Συλλογή

Ακούμε: Nat King Cole και "_Mona Lisa"_ από το 1949, αφού υποψιάζομαι ότι 
η φωτο είναι πάνω κάτω εκείνης της εποχής 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4J1GvVDSrU

----------


## Ellinis

Ε, αυτό είναι στανταράκι! να το πω; να το πω;  :Very Happy:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ναι, το αδελφάκι του...μαύρου.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Και το ονομα του ηταν Πελαγος...

----------


## Ellinis

Ποιός θέλει να μας πει ποιά επιβατηγά βλέπει σε αυτή τη φωτογραφία του Νέου Μώλου;

keratsini al.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

...το πρωτο δε μού ρχεται.... :Surprised: ops:
Απο κει και πέρα έχουμε ΒΕΡΓΙΝΑ,ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ,
ΑΘΕΝΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ και ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ(ως ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ)
..και προφανως υπάρχουν κι άλλα....!!!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Ποιός θέλει να μας πει ποιά επιβατηγά βλέπει σε αυτή τη φωτογραφία του Νέου Μώλου;


Aς προσπαθησω. Vergina Sky, Βεργινα, Δημητριος Εξπρες, Athens Express, Prins Hamlet & Ποσειδων. Καπου στο μεσο, υπαρχει και το Μαρινο Κ, και λιγο πιο πριν, το Νοστος, της Σαλαμις. Δεν ειναι επιβατηγα, απλα τα αναφερα! Αν ξεχασα κατι, πειτε το!! Η φωτο πρεπει να ειναι 1996 και μετα, γιατι το Καμιρος ειναι ηδη πουλημενο. Οποτε, το Δημητριος, μπορει να εχει μετονομαστει ηδη σε Ποσειδων Εξπρες 2!

----------


## Ellinis

Καλά τα πήγατε αλλά είπει άλλο ένα, για δείτε καλύτερα...

φινν, εγώ το Νόστος γιατί δεν το βλέπω;

----------


## Apostolos

Εχουμε βγάλει τα ματάκια μας Αρη, πές το γιατι κοντέυουμε να τρελαθούμε!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Καλά τα πήγατε αλλά είπει άλλο ένα, για δείτε καλύτερα...
> 
> φινν, εγώ το Νόστος γιατί δεν το βλέπω;


Aφου δεν βλεπεις εσυ το δικο μου, εγω γιατι να δω το δικο σου??? ;-)

----------


## Ellinis

Αντε να το πάρει το ποτάμι... 

πίσω από τον μπροστινό ιστό του Ποσειδών Εξπρές 2, φαίνονται τα φουγάρα του Pearl William/Μar Julia ή όπως αλλιώς λεγόταν τότε.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Αντε να το πάρει το ποτάμι... 
> 
> πίσω από τον μπροστινό ιστό του Ποσειδών Εξπρές 2, φαίνονται τα φουγάρα του Pearl William/Μar Julia ή όπως αλλιώς λεγόταν τότε.



Αυτο ελεγα εγω Νοστος τοση ωρα!! Πορτοκαλι πανω απο τη γεφυρα, και τσιμινιερες προς τα πισω!! Του ποτε ειναι η φωτο??

----------


## Ellinis

την είχα τραβήξει τον Απρίλιο του 1997.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Παίζει να είναι και το ¶θενς Εξπρές? Τα βεντουροσυνιάλα στο βάθος?

----------


## Ellinis

Είναι πράγματι τα φουγάρα του ¶ΘΕΝΣ, όπως είχε αναφέρει και ο finnpartner1966

----------


## Ellinis

Ποιός θέλει να δοκιμάσει να μας πει σε ποιό ιστορικό σκαρί ανήκει αυτή η άγκυρα;  :Wink: 

find 1.jpg

----------


## karystos

Είναι το NOGA, ΙΤΑΛΙΣ, AMERICA, ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ κλπ; Βοηθάει και το όνομά σου.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Είναι το NOGA, ΙΤΑΛΙΣ, AMERICA, ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ κλπ; Βοηθάει και το όνομά σου.


Βέβαια, με τα διπλά όκια και το γκρι χρώμα.

----------


## Ellinis

Εύκολα τo βρήκατε!
Ανεβάζω ολόκληρη τη φωτογραφία στο θέμα του πλοίου.

----------


## Ellinis

Για να δούμε ποιός θα βρει ποιό είναι το πλοίο της φωτογραφίας...
Για να βοηθήσω λίγο, η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη αφού έφυγε από τις θάλασσες μας

ferry_jeep.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Μαρίνο
Τώρα San Guillermo

----------


## Ellinis

Παραείσαι γρήγορο πιστόλι :razz:
Οι Μεξικάνικες νταλίκες ήταν που το μαρτύρησαν;

Είναι πράγματι το πρώην ΜΑΡΙΝΟ που τώρα κάνει τη γραμμή La Paz-Mazatlan για λογαριασμό της Μεξικάνικης Transp.Maritimos de California

----------


## Apostolos

Οχι φυσικά, το όμορφο φουγάρο!!! Το ειχα τσακίσει κάποτε στο Virtual Sailor!!!!

----------


## Ellinis

΄Ενα δύσκολο κουϊζ για δυνατούς λύτες... 
σε ποιό ακτοπλοϊκό ανήκει η πλώρη που είχε τη Σαντορίνη για "οικόσημο";

bow thira.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Κάποιο Ιταλιάνικο???

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μήπως το Οία εκεί ακριβώς που υπήρχε το προηγούμενο οικόσημο του Queen of the Channel?

----------


## Ellinis

> Μήπως το Οία εκεί ακριβώς που υπήρχε το προηγούμενο οικόσημο του Queen of the Channel?


Θα κάψω το σκληρό δίσκο μου :mrgreen::mrgreen: ...ούτε 20 λεπτά δεν χρειαστήκατε...
Είναι πράγματι το ΟΙΑ! 
Την επόμενη φορά θα βάλω κοντινή από το φιλιστρίνι στην ίσαλο του ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ μπας και ζοριστείται κάπως...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απο ποιο πλοιο ειναι αυτο?

876598 (55).jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ναϊάς ΙΙ???

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Σωστος ο  Apostolos!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σωστα! Και καλα χριστουγεννα και στους δυο :Wink:

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ποιό αριστούργημα ναυπηγικής τέχνης ανήκει η βαρδιόλα που βρίσκεται ένα ντεκ πάνω από τη γέφυρα; Να βοηθήσω λέγοντας οτι το πλοίο ήταν επιβατηγό αλλά δεν έκανε ακτοπλοϊα.
Όποιος το βρει κερδίζει μια ντουζίνα μελομακάρονα! :grin:
quiz wing.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Φιλε Ellinis Το ονομα του  ειναι νησι της  Δωδεκανησου, και ανηκε σε μεγαλη   ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια   εκεινης της εποχης..._

----------


## Rocinante

> _Φιλε Ellinis Το ονομα του ειναι νησι της Δωδεκανησου, και ανηκε σε μεγαλη ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια εκεινης της εποχης..._


 Γιωργο θα σε πειραξουν ολα.
Για κανε πασα κανα μελομακαρονο κι απο εδω.....  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ellinis

o TSS Apollon το μυρίστηκε οτι ήταν το ΡΟΔΟΣ και έγινε ο κάτοχος μιας ντουζίνας λαχταριστών μελομακάρονων :Razz:  
Ολόκληρη η φωτογραφία εδώ.

----------


## Ellinis

Για να δούμε αν θα βρει κάποιος ποιό είναι το καράβι που φαίνεται πλαγιοδετημένο στο Ξαβέρι.

find1.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Για να δούμε αν θα βρει κάποιος ποιό είναι το καράβι που φαίνεται πλαγιοδετημένο στο Ξαβέρι.


Εμενα με μπερδευει το σινιαλο και λιγο ο καθρεφτης που χτυπα ο ηλιος και δεν μοιαζει.
Με το που το ειδα ειπα Παρος και λογω της βαρκας πισω απο το φουγαρο Φοιβος ή Χρυσοβαλαντου εποχης

----------


## Ellinis

Σωστός ο rocinante  :Very Happy: 
Είναι το πράγματι το ΦΟΙΒΟΣ με τα σινιάλα του Λάλη. Κρίνοντας από το οτι είναι στο Ξαβέρι, θα έλεγα οτι είναι τότε που ταξίδευε Ιταλία-Ελλάδα, δηλαδή στα πρώτα χρόνια του.

----------


## Rocinante

> Σωστός ο rocinante 
> Είναι το πράγματι το ΦΟΙΒΟΣ με τα σινιάλα του Λάλη. Κρίνοντας από το οτι είναι στο Ξαβέρι, θα έλεγα οτι είναι τότε που ταξίδευε Ιταλία-Ελλάδα, δηλαδή στα πρώτα χρόνια του.


 Μελομακαρονο εγω;
Εστω ενα κουραμπιε βρε Αρη :grin::grin::grin:

----------


## roussosf

> Για να δούμε αν θα βρει κάποιος ποιό είναι το καράβι που φαίνεται πλαγιοδετημένο στο Ξαβέρι.
> 
> find1.jpg


και η τσιμινιερα του Eugenio C

----------


## Ellinis

Toυ ΑΝDREA C. είναι φίλε roussosf. Ολόκληρη η φωτογραφία έχει ανέβει παλιότερα εδώ.

----------


## Ellinis

Επειδή τα τελευταία που έβαλα τα βρήκατε σε χρόνο μηδέν, θα πάω σε κάτι πιο δύσκολο.
Μια πλώρη από ενα καράβι που είχε μια σύντομη παρουσία στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Ποιό είναι;

quiz2.jpg

----------


## karystos

Αυτό πρέπει να είναι το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΥΠΡΟΣ του Ευθυμιάδη.

----------


## Ellinis

Eξαιρετικός ο karystos! 
Δεν το περίμενα τόσο γρήγορα... την άλλη φορά θα βαλω λεπτομέρια από το όκι μπας και δυσκολευτεί κανείς :-D
Ανεβάζω ολόκληρη τη φωτο στο θέμα του πλοίου.

----------


## Ellinis

Καιρό έχουμε να βάλουμε ένα κουΐζ... για να δούμε ποιός θα βρει το πλοίο που επιβιβάζει εδώ επιβάτες στη Σύμη κάπου τη δεκαετία του 50 ή 60;

symi2.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Λεω οτι ειναι το ΕΛΛΑΣ

----------


## Ellinis

Aρχικά και εγώ αυτό σκέφτηκα αλλά τελικά είναι άλλο. Για να βοηθήσω στη φωτο φαίνεται όταν είχε μετονομαστεί από .... σε ..... και είχε κάπως εκμοντερνιστεί

----------


## Apostolos

Δέσποινα;;;

----------


## esperos

Δ/Π  ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ  πρ  ΔΕΛΦΙΝΙ  πρ  HMS  BERGAMOT.  Σωστό;

----------


## esperos

Και  η  τεκμηρίωση  προ  πεντηκονταετίας  περίπου

EKATERINI 001.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Απ ότι βλέπω είναι ολόσωστο!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Σωστός ο έσπερος! είναι το ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ (πρώην ΔΕΛΦΙΝΙ). 
Υ.Γ. Εξαιρετικό το σκίτσο...

----------


## Ellinis

Για να δούμε ποιός θα το βρεί αυτό το καραβάκι που είναι κρυμμένο πίσω από το μπονκεράδικο... για να βοηθήσω η ημερομηνία πρέπει να είναι το 1978.

1978.jpg

----------


## roussosf

> Για να δούμε ποιός θα το βρεί αυτό το καραβάκι που είναι κρυμμένο πίσω από το μπονκεράδικο... για να βοηθήσω η ημερομηνία πρέπει να είναι το 1978.
> 
> 1978.jpg


πρυμη λιγο απο ΛΗΤΩ
το 1978 με μπερδευει

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> πρυμη λιγο απο ΛΗΤΩ
> το 1978 με μπερδευει


Είναι το ΟΙΑ/ΛΗΤΩ πιθανά επί Κουσουνιάδη.

----------


## Ellinis

Σωστοί!

Για να σας δώ και εδώ. Ποιό είναι το καραβάκι μεταξύ του ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΗΣ ΗΛΙΟΣ και του ΘΙΑΚΙ; Πρόκειται για μια σπάνια μάλλον παρουσία στον Πειραιά.

Image1.jpg

----------


## aegina

Einai kapoio pou ekane ekdromes apo Rodo onoma den thymame pantos i foto einai xeimona kai dekaeteia `80.

----------


## Ellinis

Eίσαι σε πολύ καλό δρόμο!...

----------


## aegina

Atlantides Star i kati tetoio  :Cocksure: .

----------


## Ellinis

Σωστά, σαν ΕΞΠΡΕΣ τότε. Το είχα δει πριν το καλοκαίρι του 1989 με την παλιά του μορφή στην ίδια θέση. Τότε μετασκευάστηκε έτσι όπως το ξέρουμε και σήμερα.

----------


## Ellinis

Κοιτάζοντας τη φωτογραφία αυτή του Κ.Μεγαλοκονόμου, παρατήρησα ένα τρίτο πλοίο δεξιά από το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ. Για να τη δούμε σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση μήπως και κάποιος το αναγνωρίσει...  :Fox: 

quiz.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μηπως ειναι το ΙΟΝΙΟΝ των Τυπαλδων?Αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειχε συμπεσει με τα αλλα δυο.Ξυλινη γεφυρα και τα παραπετα της και παραθυρα κατω στο σαλονι ομως θυμιζουν ιονιον.

----------


## Ellinis

Eίσαι κοντά ως προς τη χώρα που φτιάχτηκε. Σκανδιναβικά ήταν και το ΙΟΝΙΟΝ και αυτό. Μπας και πρέπει να πάρεις την βοήθεια ενός σπεσιαλίστα, π.χ. του GIANNIMANTJOURIS? ;-)

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ειναι το ΑΤΡΕΥΣ της Ηπειρωτικης_

----------


## Ellinis

Σωστό  :Applause: 
Πέρα από τη σκανδιναβική γέφυρα, είναι αυτή η χαρακτηριστική σειρά με τα παραθυράκια (προφανώς του σαλονιού) που το ξεχωρίζει.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ATREUS σιγουρα! το GIANNISMANDJOURIS σε προδοσε!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ATREUS σιγουρα! το GIANNISMANDJOURIS σε προδοσε!


_Δηλαδη   τι θελεις να πεις οτι  ο φιλος GIANNHSMANKOURIS ειναι μαρτυριαρης;;;_ :Surprised:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Oxι αλλα το GIANNISMANDGJOURIS ειναι συνονυμο με το θαυμασμο της Ηπειρωτικης

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Συμφωνω!!!_ :Fat:

----------


## Ilias 92

Θα ήθελα την βοήθεια των παλαιότερων, σε μια σκηνή από το εξαιρετικό ντοκιμαντέρ του συμπατριώτη μου Γιάννη Χατζηβασίλη, Μάνα Όλυμπος, όπου αναφέρεται στην ζωή στην Όλυμπο Καρπάθου, βλέπουμε ένα καράβι στο Διαφάνι  πίσω από δυο γυναίκες με την παραδοσιακή φορεσιά που ακόμα φοριέται καθημερινά από ορισμένες. 
Πρέπει να είναι στις αρχές του 1990 και πριν γίνει το λιμάνι γιατί ακόμα φορτώνουν με βάρκες,  εγώ σκέφτηκα το Εξπρές Ολύμπια των Αγαπητών αλλά δεν νομίζω να είναι αυτό. Ρίξτε τα φώτα σας. Το απόσπασμα είναι αυτό, και η σκηνη μετα το 4.30.   Mana Olympos Xatzibasilis-Ship Diafani Karpathos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Eίναι ο περίφημος "Νηρέας" των Αγαπητών.

----------


## Ilias 92

> Eίναι ο περίφημος "Νηρέας" των Αγαπητών.


Ευχαριστώ Ellinis!!
Διαβάζω εδώ και μέρες για αυτό το πλοίο που σίγουρα το ταξίδι μαζί του θα ήταν μια ενδιαφέρουσα εμπειρία από όλες τις απόψεις.
Αν κάποιος έχει αποσπάσματα από την στήλη Νηρεύς – Πονηρεύς του΄΄Ε΄΄,  ας τα ανεβάσει στο θέμα του πλοίου, νομίζω θα χαρούμε, άλλοι να μάθουμε και άλλοι να θυμηθούνε!

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια φωτογραφία από το μακρινό 1972 που μου έστειλε ο φίλος Trevor Jones φαίνεται στο φόντο το Πέραμα. Ανάμεσα στα πλοία εκεί είναι μερικά γνωστά ποστάλια υπό μετασκευή. Ποιός θέλει να μας τα ξεχωρίσει;

perama 6 quiz.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Σε μια φωτογραφία από το μακρινό 1972 που μου έστειλε ο φίλος Trevor Jones φαίνεται στο φόντο το Πέραμα. Ανάμεσα στα πλοία εκεί είναι μερικά γνωστά ποστάλια υπό μετασκευή. Ποιός θέλει να μας τα ξεχωρίσει;
> 
> perama 6 quiz.jpg


Αν η όρασή μου δεν με ξεγελά, φαίνονται τα Delphi-La Perla (?), Regina Magna, Stella V (Stella Solaris), Calypso

----------


## Ellinis

> Αν η όρασή μου δεν με ξεγελά, φαίνονται τα Delphi-La Perla (?), Regina Magna, Stella V (Stella Solaris), Calypso


Για το Delphi και Calypso είμαι σύμφωνος. 
Στο Στέλλα Σολάρις νομίζω οτι χτύπησες στη σωστή οικογένεια, λίγο παραπέρα...
Το Ρεγγίνα Μάγκνα όμως δεν είναι... Είναι ένα πιο "σπάνιο πουλί"  :Single Eye:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Για το Delphi και Calypso είμαι σύμφωνος. 
> Στο Στέλλα Σολάρις νομίζω οτι χτύπησες στη σωστή οικογένεια, λίγο παραπέρα...
> Το Ρεγγίνα Μάγκνα όμως δεν είναι... Είναι ένα πιο "σπάνιο πουλί"


Εννοείς το Atalante ή το Nissos Kipros του Ευθυμιάδη (γιατί τα αδελφά Laos και Vietnam δεν νομίζω ότι πέρασαν από ελληνικά νερά ούτε για μετασκευή), και το Reina del Mar?

----------


## Ellinis

Το ATAΛΑΝΤΗ το συμφωνήσαμε. Το άλλο όμως δεν είναι ούτε το ΡΕΙΝΑ ΝΤΕΛ ΜΑΡ. Είναι ελάχιστες οι φωτογραφίες του στην Ελλάδα! 
Α... και έχουμε και άλλα δυο που δεν τα έπιασε κάποιο μάτι ακόμη...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Το ATAΛΑΝΤΗ το συμφωνήσαμε. Το άλλο όμως δεν είναι ούτε το ΡΕΙΝΑ ΝΤΕΛ ΜΑΡ. Είναι ελάχιστες οι φωτογραφίες του στην Ελλάδα! 
> Α... και έχουμε και άλλα δυο που δεν τα έπιασε κάποιο μάτι ακόμη...


Τι να πω ¶ρη, με την θολή εικόνα δεν είναι εύκολη η αναγνώριση. Να πω το Santa Paula που προοριζόταν για καράβι της Marriott-Sun Line και που κατέληξε ξενοδοχείο στο Κουβέϊτ.
δηλαδή αυτό:

----------


## Ellinis

Σωστός!! Νομίζω οτι έγχρωμη πόζα του στην Ελλάδα - έστω και τόσο μακρινή - δεν είχαμε ως τώρα.
Για να δούμε τώρα, τα δυο "αδελφάκια" θα μείνουν παραπονεμένα;  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Σωστός!! Νομίζω οτι έγχρωμη πόζα του στην Ελλάδα - έστω και τόσο μακρινή - δεν είχαμε ως τώρα.
> Για να δούμε τώρα, τα δυο "αδελφάκια" θα μείνουν παραπονεμένα;


Νομίζω ότι τα στάμπαρα αριστερά στην εικόνα: Mediterranean Sea, Mediterranean Sky.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Eννοεις τα δυο αδελφα σκαρια αριστερα στην φωτογραφια  τα Mediterranean Sea και Sky_

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> _Eννοεις τα δυο αδελφα σκαρια αριστερα στην φωτογραφια τα Mediterranean Sea και Sky_


Ναι, Γιώργο. Νομίζω ότι είναι οι τσιμινιέρες των City of York και City of Exeter κατά την μετασκευή τους από τον Καραγεώργη.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Αλεξανδρε απαντησαμε σχεδον ταυτοχρονα ναι αυτα ειναι!_

----------


## Ellinis

Τώρα μάλιστα! Βάζω και τις "λεζάντες" για όσους φίλους αναρωτιούνται πού το είδαμε το καθένα. Φοβερή πάντως η εποχή εκείνη.... το τι μπορούσε να δει κανείς σε Πέραμα και Κυνοσούρα!

perama 6 quiz.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_  ...και ενα κοντινο πλανο απο τα δυο αδελφα σκαρια  στο Περαμα   (εφοσον  βεβαια δεν αλλαξαν θεση)  ισως να   μας αποκαλυπτει  και την ακριβη θεση   που ειχαν οταν τραβηχτηκε   η  φωτο του Trevor  Jones το 1972, δηλαδη αριστερα το Sky και δεξια το Sea..._

despo MED SEA-SKY.jpg
_Αρχειο despo_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Σωστός!! Νομίζω οτι έγχρωμη πόζα του στην Ελλάδα - έστω και τόσο μακρινή - δεν είχαμε ως τώρα.
> Για να δούμε τώρα, τα δυο "αδελφάκια" θα μείνουν παραπονεμένα;


_ Φιλε Ellinis μηπως oμως να εξετασουμε και  το ενδεχομενο να ειναι τα Μediterranean  Island πρωην  City of Durban και Mediterranean Dolphin πρωην City of Elizabeth;;;  
_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> _ Φιλε Ellinis μηπως oμως να εξετασουμε και  το ενδεχομενο να ειναι τα Μediterranean  Island πρωην  City of Durban και Mediterranean Dolphin πρωην City of Elizabeth;;;  
> _


Mηπως τα SEA και SKY μετασκευαστηκαν στην ελευσινα και αυτα ειναι τα CITY OF DURBAN & CITY OF ELIZABETH που λεει ο TSS APOLLON?

----------


## Ellinis

Στη φωτογραφία του despo είναι σίγουρα τα SEA και SKY που μετασκευάστηκαν στο Πέραμα. Τώρα αν τα φουγάρα στη φωτογραφία του Trevor είναι αυτά τα δυο ή τα άλλα, δεν το γνωρίζω. Νομίζω οτι στην αρχή που ήρθαν και τα τέσσερα, ήταν όλα μαζί σε αυτή τη θέση δεμένα σε δυο ζευγάρια. Όταν η μετασκευή των DOLPHIN και ISLAND κώλησε, λογικά θα πρέπει να φύγαν από το Πέραμα για κάποιο άλλο αγκυροβόλιο.

----------


## Ellinis

Λοιπόν με βάλατε να το ψάξω... Στη φωτογραφία βλέπουμε το CALYPSO που αγοράστηκε το Γενάρη του 1973, δηλαδή ένα μήνα μετά το πρώτο ταξίδι του ΜΕΝΤ.ΣΗ, άρα το ΣΗ είχε ήδη μετασκευαστεί και φύγει από το Πέραμα. Και επειδή βρήκα σε μια άλλη φωτο του Trevor το YORK (ΜΕΝΤ.ΣΚΑΪ) να είναι δεμένο στην Κυνοσούρα (αμετασκεύαστο) τότε καταλήγουμε οτι τα δυο στο Πέραμα είναι τα ΜΕΝΤ.ΝΤΟΛΦΙΝ και ΑΪΛΑΝΤ !

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Αψογα φιλε Ellinis!!!_

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> _ Αψογα φιλε Ellinis!!!_


Ποιός είναι. Ο Sherlock Holmes της ναυτιλίας?

----------


## Amorgos66

....για πάμε αναγνώριση....!!! :Fat:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eλυρος!Οι <βιδωτες> ασφαλειες των καταπελτων με ειχαν εντυπωσιασει πιο πολυ απο τα τυρκουαζ καταστρωματα

----------


## Amorgos66

> Eλυρος!Οι <βιδωτες> ασφαλειες των καταπελτων με ειχαν εντυπωσιασει πιο πολυ απο τα τυρκουαζ καταστρωματα


....όντως...!! :Single Eye:

----------


## nikosnasia

Δεν βάζω κουίζ απλά ψάχνω αν κάποιος γνωρίζει ποιό είναι το μαύρο πλοίο στην άκρη της φωτό.
278798_.jpg

----------


## aegina

Να υποθεσω το ΙΟΝΙΟΝ...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Δεν βάζω κουίζ απλά ψάχνω αν κάποιος γνωρίζει ποιό είναι το μαύρο πλοίο στην άκρη της φωτό.
> 278798_.jpg


_Φιλε nikosnasia  ειναι το ΕΛΣΗ του Ι.Τογια_

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ωραία η καρτ ποστάλ με το "GEORGES ΠΟΤΑΜΙΑΝΟΣ" - ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ στα λευκά που είχε όταν πρωτοήρθε.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Βλεποντας την πανεμορφη καρτποσταλ που μας χαρισε ο φιλος nikosnasia παρατηρω οτι το ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ αφενος μεν ειναι το σκαρι του λευκο και αφετερου δε ειναι  σημαιοστολισμενο (ενω τα αλλα δυο   δεν  εχουν σημαιοστολισμο), και αναρωτιεμαι μηπως  προκειται για την πρωτη προσεγγιση του Δ/Π ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ στο λιμανι της Μυτιληνης.   
(Εαν ειναι ετσι τοτε η φωτο θα πρεπει να τραβηχτηκε στα τελη    Αυγουστου του 1952)     _

----------


## Ellinis

Nα βάλω και ένα κουίζ για γερούς λύτες. Βλέπουμε την ακτή Τζελέπη σε λεπτομέρεια μιας φωτογραφίας από τα πρώτα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια. 
Όποιος βρει το 1ο και το 2ο παίρνει δώρο το 3ο!  :Encouragement: 

3 in Pir.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Θα ελεγα στο νουμερο 1 το ΜΑΡΗ στο νουμερο 2 το ΣΟΦΙΑ ΤΟΓΙΑ και στο νουμερο 3  το ΚΑΔΙΩ_

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το νούμερο 1 μου κάνει για το Taroona μετέπειτα Ελλάς.

----------


## Ellinis

Λοιπόν θα αλατίσω τη φωτογραφία και θα τη φάω... τόσο γρήγορη απάντηση δεν την είχα προβλέψει!
Το πρώτο καράβι εγώ αρχικά το πέρασα για το ΈΛΣΗ αλλά κοιτάζοντας πιο προσεκτικά είδα τον κουρμπαριστό καθρέφτη που είχε το ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ. Και μάλιστα όταν λεγόταν ΜΑΡΗ καθώς δίπλα του είναι το χαρακτηριστικό ΣΟΦΙΑ ΤΟΓΙΑ με τα σινιάλα του Τόγια που κράτησε μέχρι το 1949. 
Τώρα το 3ο, είναι πραγμάτι πρώην κορβέτα τύπου Flower. Προσωπικά νομίζω οτι είναι κάποιο από τα αμετασκεύαστα που είχε η Δ/νση Θαλασσίων Μεταφορών, δηλαδή ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ, ΛΗΜΝΟΣ, ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥΠΟΛΙΣ κλπ

----------


## Ellinis

Μια είκονα από το καλοκαίρι του 1960 με επιβάτες, κιβώτια, κασέλες, κλπ να γεμίζουν την πρύμνη ενός ακτοπλοϊκού. Ποιός θα βρει ποιό είναι;  :Pride: 

10-8-60 at cyclades.jpg
πηγή

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Θα μπορουσε να ειναι το Μυρτιδωτισσα.....ετσι με ψαροκασελες ειχε περιγραψει καποτε ενας καπετανιος το ταξιδι με αυτο

----------


## Maiandros

> Μια είκονα από το καλοκαίρι του 1960 με επιβάτες, κιβώτια, κασέλες, κλπ να γεμίζουν την πρύμνη ενός ακτοπλοϊκού. Ποιός θα βρει ποιό είναι; 
> 
> 10-8-60 at cyclades.jpg
> πηγή


Μου φαίνεται να είναι το κατάστρωμα της πλώρης του "ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ" και η λήψη της φωτογραφίας να έγινε από τον ανοιχτό ημικυκλικό "διάδρομο" μπροστά από την γέφυρα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Σωστος ο φιλος Maiandros!
_
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...7&d=1301638987

----------


## Ellinis

Αυτό είναι αλλά να πω την αλήθεια δεν περίμενα οτι τόσος κόσμος θα ήταν πλώρα. Η φωτο είναι προφανώς από το ίδιο ταξίδι που είδαμε το πλοίο αρόδο στη Μύκονο και δεμένο στην Τήνο (στο θέμα "ιστορικές φωτο της Τήνου")

----------


## Maiandros

...και η νησίδα στο βάθος με τον φάρο,δείχνει ότι πλησιάζει στο λιμάνι της Σύρου.Είναι καταπληκτική φωτογραφία,μας ταξιδεύει!

----------


## Ellinis

Mια φωτογραφία που βγήκε στο ebay από τον Πειραιά κάπου στη δεκαετία του εξήντα με σειρά πλοίων δεμένων. Για να δούμε ποιός θα βρει σε ποιό πλοίο αντιστοιχεί η κάθε πρύμνη...

pir57.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Mια φωτογραφία που βγήκε στο ebay από τον Πειραιά κάπου στη δεκαετία του εξήντα με σειρά πλοίων δεμένων. Για να δούμε ποιός θα βρει σε ποιό πλοίο αντιστοιχεί η κάθε πρύμνη...
> 
> pir57.jpg


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος βλέπω τον Φίλιππο, το Κρήτη, το Σεμίραμις, το Ατρεύς, το Mediterranean, το Romantica, το Αιγαίον, το Αγγέλικα μεταξύ άλλων (ίσως και την πρύμη του Λήμνος).

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

Είναι στου Τζελέπη εκεί που έδενε το ΜΙΝΩΣ και το ΣΟΦΙΑ. Μετά το ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ εγώ βλέπω τα ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΗ, ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ, ΑΤΡΕΥΣ, ΡΟΜΑΝΤΙΚΑ, ΜΕΝΤΙΤΕΡΑΝΕΑΝ, ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ ή ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_   ...βλεπω  την δευτερη πρυμνη διπλα στο ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ  και μου θυμιζει το    ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ   η δε μαυρη πρυμνη καθως και η πρωτη τσιμινιερα του Τυπαλδου  μου θυμιζουν   το ΕΛΛΗ_

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> _   ...βλεπω  την δευτερη πρυμνη διπλα στο ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ  και μου θυμιζει το    ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ   η δε μαυρη πρυμνη καθως και η πρωτη τσιμινιερα του Τυπαλδου  μου θυμιζουν   το ΕΛΛΗ_


Γιώργο συμφωνώ και εγώ ως προς τον Πολικό. Το ΕΛΛΗ είχε μοντερνοποιημένη τσιμινιέρα επί Τυπάλδων, πριν δε με την συμβατική επί Τόγια είχε διαφορετικό σχήμα από την εικονιζόμενη η οποία έχει και αεραγωγούς μπροστά της όπως το ΚΡΗΤΗ. Το Αιγαίον είναι σίγουρα μέσα με την χαρακτηριστική πρύμη και λευκή φορεσιά, ενώ μία τσιμινιέρα πιο πριν νομίζω ότι διακρίνεται και αυτή του Αγγέλικα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Αλεξανδρε   το ΕΛΛΗ του Τυπαλδου με την μορφη που ειχε πριν τον εκμοντερνισμο απο την Ελληνικη ταινια "ο Ταυρομαχος προχωρει" του 1963

_elli.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Και εγώ θα συμφωνήσω για το ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ και το ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ των οποίων μόνο πρύμνες βλέπουμε. 
Προσπάθησα να αντιστοιχίσω τα φουγάρα με τις υπόλοιπες πρύμνες που φαίνονται και κατέληξα στο παρακάτω. Περισσεύουν κάνα δυο φουγάρα ακόμη. Η χαρά του καραβολάτρη θα ήταν να περπάταει στου Τζελέπη εκείνη την ημέρα!  :Fat: 

Untitled.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_  Φιλε Ellinis  στην πολυ  καλη αντιστοιχιση που εφτιαξες    βλεπω οτι η πρυμνη δεν ειναι του   ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ ειναι του ΜΕΝΤΙΤΕΡΑΝΕΑΝ  ως προς τα υπολοιπα συμφωνω απολυτως!!!





_

----------


## BOBKING

λοιπόν δεν είναι δύσκολο για βρείτε το 
B05-001_Index.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> λοιπόν δεν είναι δύσκολο για βρείτε το 
> B05-001_Index.JPG


OLYMPIC FLAME. Mπρίκια κολλάμε; :Fat:

----------


## BOBKING

σωστός άλλα να σε ενημερώσω ότι είναι το πλοίο σαν  odecca sun στην foto , άλλα κατά τα' άλλα η απάντηση σου σωστή  :Wink:

----------


## Ellinis

Για να δούμε ποιός θα αναγνωρίσει τα πλοία σε αυτη τη νοσταλγική φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο χρήστης embitt στο ebay.

tug et al.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Για να δούμε ποιός θα αναγνωρίσει τα πλοία σε αυτη τη νοσταλγική φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο χρήστης embitt στο ebay.
> 
> tug et al.jpg


Πλώρα το Meteor (Neptune) και το Ελλάς των Τυπάλδων.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Το σοβιετικό είναι εκείνο που είχαν πάρει πολεμική αποζημίωση από τους Φινλανδούς,πώς το λέγανε...,αύριο θα σας πω!

----------


## Ellinis

Σωστοί και οι δύο! Αφού το κατάλαβες, να το μαρτυρήσω το όνομα. Ήταν το BELOOSTROV (Λευκό νησί) που είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1937 ως AALOTAR για Φινλανδούς και που δώθηκε το 1945 στη ΕΣΣΔ. Το 1965 σάλπαρε για τη Σαχαλίνη όπου ταξίδεψε που διαλύθηκε το 1975 στην Ιαπωνία. Σχετικά εδώ.
Ωραίο θα ήταν να βρίσκαμε και ποιό είναι το προφανώς ατμοκίνητο ρυμουλκό του Μάτσα...

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια επιχρωματισμένη καρτ ποστάλ της Ρόδου που στάλθηκε το 1958 ξεχωρίζει στο λιμάνι και η σιλουέτα ενός μικρού επιβατηγού. Εμένα μου έφαγε αρκετή ώρα και φαιά ουσία για να καταλάβω ποιό είναι, οπότε ας παιδέψω και κάναν άλλον τώρα...  :Butterfly: 

unkn at Rodos XL.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Σε μια επιχρωματισμένη καρτ ποστάλ της Ρόδου που στάλθηκε το 1958 ξεχωρίζει στο λιμάνι και η σιλουέτα ενός μικρού επιβατηγού. Εμένα μου έφαγε αρκετή ώρα και φαιά ουσία για να καταλάβω ποιό είναι, οπότε ας παιδέψω και κάναν άλλον τώρα... 
> 
> unkn at Rodos XL.jpg


Μήπως είναι το Ιόνιον των Τυπάδων Αρη;

----------


## Ellinis

Αλέξανδρε είναι κάτι αρκετά μικρότερο. Για να βοηθήσω, κάποτε επισκεπτόταν και ένα πολύ γνώριμο σου νησί!  :Smile New:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Αλέξανδρε είναι κάτι αρκετά μικρότερο. Για να βοηθήσω, κάποτε επισκεπτόταν και ένα πολύ γνώριμο σου νησί!


Μη μου πεις το ΕΦΦΗ.

----------


## esperos

Α/Π  ΥΔΡΑ  του  Γιάννη  Λάτση.

----------


## Ellinis

Σωστά!  :Applouse:  
εμένα με παίδεψε πολύ γιατί δεν πήγαινε το μυαλό μου οτι μπορεί το ΝΙΚΗ/ΎΔΡΑ να είχε φτάσει ποτέ στη Ρόδο. Το ερώτημα είναι γιατί βρέθηκε εκεί... Μήπως ήταν ένας προσωρινός αντικαταστάτης του άτυχου ΔΩΔΕΚΑΝΗΣΟΣ που βυθίστηκε το 1958;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Μήπως ξεκαθαρίζουμε το νούμερο του Fletcher;Είναι από αυτά που υπέστησαν μετασκευή σε ανθυποβρυχιακό κ οι ΗΠΑ δεν έδωσαν σε άλλη χώρα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Σωστά!  
> εμένα με παίδεψε πολύ γιατί δεν πήγαινε το μυαλό μου οτι μπορεί το ΝΙΚΗ/ΥΔΡΑ να είχε φτάσει ποτέ στη Ρόδο. Το ερώτημα είναι γιατί βρέθηκε εκεί... Μήπως ήταν ένας προσωρινός αντικαταστάτης του άτυχου ΔΩΔΕΚΑΝΗΣΟΣ που βυθίστηκε το 1958;


Μην απορείς ¶ρη. 'Αλλωστε τα Καμέλια, Σαρωνίς και Μαριώ στην Ρόδο κατέληξαν. Και πιο  πρόσφατα το Ευτυχία.

----------


## Ellinis

Κουϊζ για γερούς λύτες... Μια φωτογραφία από τα υπό διαμόρφωση Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας με δυο πλοία δεμένα. Ποιά είναι;

100_1345.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Με το πισω ειναι σαν να κλεβεις εκκλησια αρα απο 1968 και μετα το αλλο μοιαζει με pce αλλα δεν ξερω

----------


## esperos

ΟΙΑ μετέπειτα ΛΗΤΩ και ΑΜΙΜΩΝΗ

----------


## Ellinis

Έτσι λέω και εγώ φίλτατε esperos.  :Encouragement:  Τώρα για το αν είναι το ΑΜΙΜΩΝΗ ή το αδελφάκι του ΝΑΪΑΣ... αυτό είναι δύσκολο να το πω. Επειδή το δεύτερο μάλλον είχε ήδη μετασκευαστεί σε θαλαμηγό τότε μάλλον είναι το πρώτο.

----------

